
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (January 2017) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
hochchristoph
SEEKING WORK - Europe, On-Site

Your most productive developers are leaving suddenly and without telling you
anything about their reasons? Churn eats away any team productivity?

A developer needs about 6-12 months after they are hired to be at their best
efficiency. That means that even when a developer leaves and you immediately
rehire, you do get at least a 50% productivity loss for more than 6 months —
while paying them the same wage.

It doesn't have to be this way. Keeping your developers happy and reducing
churn in your team makes you more revenue, increases the quality of your
product's code, and improves your product's user experience. But it needs more
than free food and pingpong tables.

I'm here to assist you. With 10 years of experience working as a senior
developer, team lead, and product lead, I know what makes a developer happy
and what doesn't.

\---

Christoph Hochstrasser E: christoph@hochstrasser.io T: +436649228651

------
javier_cardona
SEEKING FREELANCER - San Francisco, CA. Remote OK

We are looking for help to layout our prototype printed circuit boards (PCBs).
Requirements:

\- Experience laying out multi-layer PCBs, with RF (cellular), audio and other
digital signals (SPI, USB, I2C, …).

\- Worked on boards from concept to production.

\- Experience creating and managing footprints for Kicad.

\- Experience working with multiple PCB fabrication houses and diverse design
rules.

\- Experience troubleshooting prototypes, implementing reworks.

\- Capturing and documenting layout decisions to the team.

\- Familiarity with git for version control.

\- Familiarity with Kicad Stepup would be a bonus!

We could use little or a lot of help, depending on your availability and
interest.

Please contact us at founders@okio.io, Subject: Kicad Layout Engineer
Freelancer, and include some examples of your work (Gerbers, PDF and/or photos
of boards you laid out).

------
BjoernKW
SEEKING WORK

Location: Rhine-Ruhr, Germany / remote. I'm fine with travelling as well
though.

Remote: Yes

IT consultant, web and enterprise software developer with more than 15 years
of experience.

I'm experienced in JavaScript, HTML5 and many other web-related technologies.
I'm a long-time Java developer and I have lots of experience with RDBMS as
well, particularly PostgreSQL and Oracle DB.

In the past 3 years I've mainly been developing AngularJS applications (having
started with Angular 2 recently) with Java / Spring back-ends and PostgreSQL
databases. Among other things, many of these applications make of use complex
data analysis and data visualization (using D3.js, NVD3, Chart.js). I help
companies with the quality and knowledge transfer aspects of software
development: Testing (both front-end using tools like Protractor and back-end
with frameworks like JUnit and Mockito), continuous deployment, improving
collaboration within teams, training developers regarding best practices and
new technologies.

Website: [https://bjoernkw.com](https://bjoernkw.com)

GitHub profile: [https://github.com/BjoernKW/](https://github.com/BjoernKW/)

Please contact me via the contact form on my website or send an email to
bjoern / at / bjoernkw.com

------
matt_o
SEEKING WORK - remote - expat in GMT+1

Hi, I'm Matt and I help people out with their legacy Python application
problems.

I squash bugs, refactor code to increase development velocity, upgrade
application components, troubleshoot performance issues, and do code reviews.
In essence, I make your application work well for your users and a joy to work
with for other developers.

Some things that I've worked on in the past year:

\- Set up deployment and backup scripts for a web agency to use on all their
projects to make their developers happy and clients safe.

\- Secured a legacy Django application and its dependencies against intruders
(mainly cool sysadmin stuff).

\- Took over a gnarly MVP stub, refactored it, added the missing features, and
deployed it to production.

You can contact me at matt+hn at mattscodecave.com

\+ Github: [http://github.com/sirMackk](http://github.com/sirMackk)

\+ More info: [http://mattscodecave.com/hire-
me.html](http://mattscodecave.com/hire-me.html)

\+ SO Careers:
[http://stackoverflow.com/story/matto](http://stackoverflow.com/story/matto)

Tags: Python, Django, Tornado, Legacy, Postgresql, ELK, Saltstack, Debian,
Nginx, Ubuntu, AWS, Elixir.

------
afro88
SEEKING WORK - Berlin + remote

Happy new year! I'm a senior iOS developer with 6 years experience, 2 years
full time TDD Swift. I'm currently working for a fortune 500 as iOS tech lead
for their video on demand app platform, and I'm looking for part time
freelance project work outside of regular Berlin work week hours.

I have extensive iOS experience, back end experience for mobile apps
(ruby/rails, elixir/phoenix, heroku, flynn.io, amazon, postgresql, redis), as
well as solid experience in team management, scrum and agile methodologies.

I'm very driven and passionate about iOS development, and strive to reach the
right solution for the product implemented in the right way for the dev team.

My Github: [https://github.com/mfclarke](https://github.com/mfclarke)
LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/maximilian-
clarke-7377b398](https://www.linkedin.com/in/maximilian-clarke-7377b398)
Recent project: [https://trainspottr.fm](https://trainspottr.fm)

If you'd like to have a chat, please get in touch: maximilianfc [at] gmail

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, Colorado or Remote

We are a 3-person full stack team. Our portfolio:
[http://stratosphere.digital](http://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've launched: [http://divvydose.com](http://divvydose.com),
[http://www.fitnessration.com.sg](http://www.fitnessration.com.sg),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, SASS, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We prefer to do fixed bid projects, but we also offer hourly/daily/weekly
rates. Contact: via our website or you can contact me directly at
eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

~~~
rch
Do you work with Django and/or have any GIS experience?

~~~
sbrother
I run a small agency (based in SLC) and have done quite a lot of python-based
GIS work. If you're interested, I'd love to chat: sam at cairnlabs.com

------
gargarplex
SEEKING WORK - Senior technologist

New York City

Remote is OK!

I've been working in tech for 15 years now. I offer an integrated approach to
consulting that will delight entrepreneurs, investors, product managers &
engineers alike. Due to my extensive experience in multiple roles, I have lots
of empathy for various stakeholders. I am able to focus on the impact to the
organization (and the end-users or customers) while also delivering technical
solutions that follow best practices. I am extremely FAST (both responsive in
terms of _communication_ and quick in actually _getting things done_ – I have
world class references who will attest to that).

Some hard skills:

* Ruby (especially Rails); * PHP (Also: WordPress); * JavaScript (ES6; Node.js; jQuery; Backbone.js); * HTML5; * CSS3 (LESS; SCSS); * GUI automation (Selenium; phantomjs); * Devops; * Analytics (Google; KISSMetrics; MixPanel; Omniture; admin sales funnels; KPIs); * Databases (MySQL+PostgreSQL; MongoDB); * Online advertising (Google; Facebook; Twitter); * Email marketing (Mandrill, MailChimp, drip campaigns);

Email: zacharyburt@gmail.com

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

Contact me on Freenode IRC (nick Kliment) or by email at kliment@0xfb.com

------
GowGuy47
SEEKING WORK — Remote Only — (Philadelphian living abroad)

Happy New Year! I’m an established backend and DevOps engineer with experience
building sophisticated products in the startup world. My experience includes
being a full-stack engineer across 3 different product companies as well as
managing a high-performing, agile team of 9 engineers building across various
technology stacks.

Let me tell you why I’m the right person to hire for your project's needs:

\- From my experience as a project manager I know how to accurately gather
requirements, and architect solutions to meet your business needs. \- I’m well
versed in efficiently crafting bullet-proof software that solves the problem
at hand. \- I know the fine balance between the need to ship and the need for
maintainable software that is ready for the next iteration. \- I have in-depth
knowledge on all the auxiliary pieces that software projects need to stay
successful including unit testing, continuous integration, and deployment
automation. I know how to architect solutions for these challenges, build
them, and then maintain them. \- I intimately know what happens after code is
pushed and needs to live in AWS or Docker or Heroku. \- I’ve worked and
managed remotely and know the ins and outs of how to make that relationship
work efficiently and effectively.

Here are the languages, frameworks, and tools that I’m proficient with and
focused on: Ruby, Rails, AWS (EC2, ElastiCache, Lambda, Route53, ECS, SQS,
ect.), Docker, Ansible, and K8ns. I also have experience with the following in
production (don't reach for these as often): Java Spring, HBase,
Hadoop/MapReduce, Aerospike, Kafka, and Storm.

Get in touch and we’ll build something awesome together.

website: [https://masterpoint.io](https://masterpoint.io) \+
[https://mattgowie.com](https://mattgowie.com) email: matt+hn@masterpoint.io
cv: [https://linkedin.com/in/Gowiem](https://linkedin.com/in/Gowiem)

------
data_scientist
SEEKING WORK / REMOTE or Paris France

I'm a data scientist with experience in various types of machine learning
projects. I have a statistical background, and strong SWE skills.

I have experience in structured data, NLP, images, deep learning,
recommendation systems, predictive maintenance, etc.

Why should you hire me? \- I can understand your problem, torture your data
and find the right model \- or I will try something new, out of the box, if
you need it \- I know how to work with best practices for the code and how to
integrate into a workflow \- I love to deliver quality work

Drop me a mail! matthieu@databiz.io

------
mustardamus
SEEKING WORK - Digital Nomad (currently in Germany) - REMOTE, also would
travel

Hey, my name is Sebastian and I've been a freelance web developer for 8+
years. For the past 4 years I've been a digital nomad traveling through
Europe. Currently I reside in Germany. My current area of work includes
everything JavaScript and the rest of the crew: HTML + CSS.

Frontend:

    
    
      * Vanilla JS (ES6), jQuery
      * Backbone, Vue.js, React
      * Underscore, Lodash
      * Mustache, Handlebars, Nunjucks
      * Stylus, Less, Sass
      * Foundation, Bootstrap, Bulma
      * Gulp, Grunt, Bower, Yeoman
    

Backend:

    
    
      * Node.js, NPM, Yarn
      * Express, Hapi
      * Socket.io, Websockets
      * MongoDB, Redis
      * Git, Git Flow, Ubuntu, Nginx
    

I am the creator of jQAPI ([http://jqapi.com](http://jqapi.com)), have sold a
jQuery Showcase/Blog/Twitter ([http://usejquery.com](http://usejquery.com)). I
attended multiple hackathons (NodeKnockout, RailsRumble, StaticShowdown) - I
finished 3rd at NodeKnockout 2012 in the category Utility/Fun, 1st solo and
2nd overall at StaticShowdown 2016.

You can check out more of my stuff at [http://akrasia.me](http://akrasia.me)
or [http://github.com/mustardamus](http://github.com/mustardamus). You can
find my mail address in my profile.

------
bryton
SEEKING WORK - SF + remote

Technologies: Data science (ML, deep learning, regressions, recommender
systems, etc), app / web development (Node.js / Ember.js, Python, C++/Java,
etc - see below for more info), database development (Mongo, SQL, etc)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brytonshang](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brytonshang)

Email: bryton@tablelayer.com

I am open to contract work in data science and app / web development. I know
how to build data-driven systems. Graduated #1 in financial engineering from
Princeton, 5+ years of experience building and hacking systems from 0, started
and built multiple VC-backed companies. Experience in building data science
models and data driven systems in various industries, from finance (high
frequency trading), to retail / e-commerce, biotech, and data management.

Development/hacking experience in C++ STL/Boost/Qt/Qwt, Python, Java, C#, R,
MatLab, Awk/Bash, SQL, ODBC, JNI, TCP/IP, MongoDB, Django, HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, Node.js, Ember.js, Elasticsearch, JQuery, D3, Bootstrap, AJAX,
Unix, EC2, Eclipse, Visual Studio, Vi/Emacs, WinForms, Git, Hadoop, Condor,
Caffe, Keras. Familiarity with Ruby on Rails and Backbone.js. Aware of
Angular.js, Hive, Pig, Flume, Avro, Solr, Redis. Specific experience with
pandas and scikit-learn.

Domain experience in Machine Learning, Algorithms, Statistics, Time
Series/Econometric Modeling, Quantitative Analytics, and some Bayesian
Statistics.

------
dustingetz
SEEKING WORK - remote - dustin.getz@gmail.com

Clojure, ClojureScript, Javascript, React.js. we are world-class application
developers

Talk portfolio: [http://www.dustingetz.com/](http://www.dustingetz.com/) Here
is a transcript of one of my talks:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1hb9qB_d9jlDUpgTSBcFELGhK...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1hb9qB_d9jlDUpgTSBcFELGhKuWVecVzgGCcOeR9UueE/edit?usp=sharing)

github:
[https://github.com/hypercrud/hypercrud.client](https://github.com/hypercrud/hypercrud.client)
[https://github.com/dustingetz/react-
cursor](https://github.com/dustingetz/react-cursor)
[https://github.com/dustingetz/react-
chatview](https://github.com/dustingetz/react-chatview)

Screenshots of work: (2014) [http://curator-lilita-10664.bitballoon.com/work-
area-metadat...](http://curator-lilita-10664.bitballoon.com/work-area-
metadata.png) (2016)
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz3IhEqTy9iocjd5RGJ6Wm1BZmc...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz3IhEqTy9iocjd5RGJ6Wm1BZmc/view?usp=sharing)

My partner and I are looking for medium term work. We are co-located and
generally pair program out of a shared office.

------
vram22
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - from India.

Creator of xtopdf, PDF creation toolkit for Python. Blog with many Python and
other dev posts: [https://jugad2.blogspot.com](https://jugad2.blogspot.com)

Indie developer and trainer for several years. Worked with multiple startups &
large companies in US & India.

Skills: Python, Linux, UNIX, web apps, many DBs, XML-RPC, PDF generation &
text extraction, CLI utility dev, Flask, MongoDB, SQLAlchemy, REST, ... Worked
on Ruby & Rails & Java (servlets) before, lot of C earlier - (team leader of
Windows C DB middleware product, wrote popular Linux C utility tutorial on IBM
dev site). Like to get back to some C work (on Unix).

Was server lead / senior engineer for two Rails-based dot-com products, by US
companies. One was [http://taskbin.com](http://taskbin.com) for 1st version.

Used many proprietary and OSS DBs. Most projects used DBs. Some ORMs:
SQLAlchemy (Python), ActiveRecord (Rails).

xtopdf (PDF toolkit) overview:
[http://slid.es/vasudevram/xtopdf](http://slid.es/vasudevram/xtopdf)

Creates business reports, simple PDF ebooks. Supports 20+ input formats. Demos
exist for use with with web servers, desktop GUIs and command line. It runs on
Linux, MacOS and Windows.

~~~
vram22
More info:
[https://www.codementor.io/vasudevram](https://www.codementor.io/vasudevram)

I'm also available via the Codementor site for mentoring assignments - short
through long term - in the areas of my skills above. Sucessfully completed
multiple short and long assigments for clients via there.

Also, on requirements gathering/analysis: I have the ability to understand
many common business domains and their project requirements, relatively
well/fast, since I have both some training and some experience doing that -
across a variety of domains, e.g. some exposure to manufacturing, banking,
transportation, etc. Have worked with stakeholders at the start of projects to
extract / elicit / refine their requirements.

------
3riverdev
SEEKING FREELANCER - REMOTE

Nonprofit/Church Technology: Freelance Sales

Our calling is to be behind the scenes, using technology to enhance nonprofit
impact and sustainability, as well as reducing the distractions and stress on
leaders.

We're in need of freelance sales help in 2017! We recently launched a product
(Donation Spring -
[https://www.donationspring.com](https://www.donationspring.com)) and plan to
aggressively promote it after the new year. Additionally, we continue to pitch
our overall consulting and development services.

What I'm looking for:

\- Someone with sales/marketing chops. A sales or account exec career history
is helpful, but not a requirement -- we'll consider anyone with relevant
backgrounds and personality/passion alignment.

\- Experience/familiarity with the nonprofit and church industry.

\- Major bonus points to bringing an existing network of nonprofit/church
prospects.

\- Located anywhere in the US. The more geographically diverse our team can
be, the better.

\- Freelance contract, part-time, at your own pace. Pay is a traditional
commission based on account revenue (negotiable).

\- Fun, easy going, and service-centered heart. Our primary focus is _serving_
both nonprofit/church missions as well as helping their staff in any tech-
centric way we can.

If that describes you, I'd love to chat!

Brett Meyer brett@3riverdev.com

------
Imagenuity
SEEKING WORK // REMOTE preferred // based in Seattle area

Senior full-stack developer and mobile web specialist. I'm product-oriented
with extensive experience in getting a product from concept and design through
completion. Successful remote worker for over 10 years.

Skills: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, NodeJS, PHP, React, Express, MySQL,
building REST APIs, Electron, Cordova/PhoneGap, Wordpress, git

iOS and Android apps website: [http://imagenuity.com](http://imagenuity.com)

[https://stackoverflow.com/users/1678813/jim-
bergman](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1678813/jim-bergman)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/story/1678813](http://stackoverflow.com/users/story/1678813)

[https://github.com/jimbergman](https://github.com/jimbergman)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jimbergman](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jimbergman)

Let's discuss your project - contact: jedbergman [at] gmail [dot] com or
[http://jimbergman.net/contact/](http://jimbergman.net/contact/)

------
mryan
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Amsterdam/London

Devops as a Service

Do you want to improve your scaling, resilience and reliability, but don't
have a full-time DevOps person on the team? Why not rent one?

I work with startups and online businesses to help them spend less time
worrying about technical problems, and more time growing their business.

A few of the things I can do for you:

\- Implementation of robust and resilient cloud infrastructure

\- AWS cost reduction. I have saved some companies up to 50% on their monthly
AWS bills, while maintaining or improving app response times and uptime

\- Implementation of Continuous Delivery and Configuration Management
processes and training, so you can take advantage of the efficiencies these
processes introduce, without taking time away from building your product

About Me

I am the author of AWS System Administration:
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920027638.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920027638.do)

Here's an AWS case study for an infrastructure I built:
[http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-
studies/fashiolista/](http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-
studies/fashiolista/)

If you think these services could help your business grow, let's talk.
mike@awssystemadministration.com

------
eropple
SEEKING WORK - Boston, MA or remote

Some of y'all might be familiar with the number of electrons I've perturbed
around here; I've got some free space in my pipeline right now and am looking
for some interesting projects.

I do _just about everything_ , and I can leverage the full extent of my
toolbox to help your company succeed.

\- Platform/infrastructure challenges, be they maintainability or scalability?
I've stepped on just about every rake you're likely to run into; I'm
comfortable and confident with all of the major provisioning tools both on the
instance and cloud levels (Chef, Ansible, Puppet, Salt, Terraform, BOSH,
CloudFormation).

\- Application problems got you down? Whether it's C#, Java, Python, Ruby,
Node, or Go--I've got you covered.

\- Mobile? I've brought projects to completion in the native toolsets on both
major platforms (Objective-C, Android Java) and I'm about to launch a project
in React Native.

\- In more than just the technical sense, I've also helped a number of
companies work through cultural and process problems. If you're running into
Agile or DevOps process concerns as you scale or prepare to scale, let's talk.

Fixed-bid projects or daily/weekly rates. Hit me up at ed@edboxes.com and I'll
get back to you ASAP. o/

------
superplussed
SEEKING WORK - remote / Berlin

I'm a front-leaning, full-stack developer that is living in Berlin. I am
American, and I have some conversational ability in German.

I have experience with every aspect of creating an application, from mockups
and UX design, to graphic design, to the full-stack implementation, to
deployment.

I've successfully built and sold a past start-up of mine, and have a great
deal of insight with product development. Because of this, I'm probably of
most value the earlier a project is in its life cycle.

Backend stack: Ruby on Rails, with DBs/data stores such as MySQL, Postgres,
Mongo, Redis, Elastic Search.

Frontend stack: I have experience with other frameworks, but at this point I
strongly prefer to work with ES6 and React.js. I use current tooling (even
with Rails projects) such as babbel and webpack. I am well-versed in current
best practices, can build responsive mobile-friendly websites, and code pixel
perfect CSS and HTML5.

I'm also a very capable graphic designer, which can be seen from viewing past
and present work on my portfolio.

Portfolio: [http://eatingthe.com](http://eatingthe.com)

Github: [https://github.com/superplussed](https://github.com/superplussed)

Email: jeremy@superplussed.com

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco Bay Area,
California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, GAE), JavaScript (React, Vue), MySQL,
PostgreSQL, AWS, full stack, UX design, front-end, back-end, product
management, small business, microservices (SOA), Test Driven Development
(TDD), mobile web

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

Email: hn@uplift.agency

\---------------

Are you short on engineering staff? Get a proven team ready to move your
project forward!

Marius & Paul are former engineers turned freelancers. Uplift Agency is family
owned.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

Nervous about hiring freelancers? Question the quality of their work? We
started Uplift Agency after 15+ years of combined experience to end those
worries. We’ve worked with companies like ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT, Humble
Bundle (W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

We work to understand your product and take initiative to help your projects
grow. If you're looking for code-monkeys, you're visiting the wrong zoo. We
speak up when we think a project is heading in the wrong direction.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

------
keviv
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Bangalore, India)

Headline: Fullstack developer coding professionally for 11 years.

Technologies:

    
    
      - Frontend: React+Redux, Angular, VueJS, BackboneJS, HTML, Javascript, Jquery, CSS, Sass
      - Backend: PHP, Laravel, Codeigniter, CakePHP, MySQL, Postgresql, Mongodb, Redis, Elasticsearch, BigQuery, Beanstalkd, Supervisord, Gearman, Memcached
      - Other Skills: Photoshop, Built Wordpress plugins, Chrome Extensions and Atom editor plugins.
      - Workflow: Webpack/Gulp/Grunt, Git/Subversion, Bower, Composer, NPM, Yarn
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/j8qfpjqohxgswfp/resume_vivek.pdf?d...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/j8qfpjqohxgswfp/resume_vivek.pdf?dl=0)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vivekgupta86](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vivekgupta86)

Stackoverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/935831/vivek](http://stackoverflow.com/users/935831/vivek)

Email: mail+decfl@vivekgupta.com

Blog: [http://vivekgupta.com](http://vivekgupta.com)

P.S. Open for fixed price and hourly price ($75/hr) projects

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: angular 1, angular 2, es6, react, redux, react-native, webpack,
html5, css3, sass, scss, jade, node, php, building restful api’s, git, grunt,
jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku.

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

As a Javascript front-end developer, my main experience lies in enterprise
scale single page JavaScript applications (SPA’s), preferably built with the
Angular 1/2 or React framework. Beside that I have strong business development
and leadership skills. Having successfully built my own company from the
ground up and run it for 10 years, I know what it takes to build, lead, grow
and maintain a business.

------
stolk
SEEKING WORK - Remote from Vancouver, BC.

I develop and publish games for iOS / Android / Steam.

Opus Magnum: The Little Crane That Could (17M downloads)

Shipped many indie titles as sole developer.

Shipped AAA title 'SOCOM:Confrontation'

Author of Open Sourced project: GPGOAP

I am looking for contract work as app/game developer.

Skills include:

C,C++,Python,OpenGL,AI,PhysicsSim,NDK,iOS,UNIX

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/story/301166](http://stackoverflow.com/users/story/301166)

contact: b.stolk@gmail.com

------
kamil_rafikov
SEEKING WORK - Russia, REMOTE

What can I do for your business? I live on the "edge" and I can push your
business to the "edge" performing any of the following roles in your company:
business analyst, developer-architect, manager-architect, consultant.

My practical and theoretical background:

* web-based business software development with use PHP/Yii and related stuff; project management in startup environment; system software development with use of C++/Java and related stuff;

* travels over 20+ countries on 3 continents, including trekking in 4 types of mountains;

* low-level biology and medicine; general biology and wildlife management;

* human sciences (anthropology, ethnography, culturology, psychology); linguistics;

* education;

* film writing business and generally visual arts.

My CV: [http://kamil-rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2016.pdf](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2016.pdf)

My book about managing software startups for novice investors and employers:
[http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Basic_Rules_for_Managing_Softwar...](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Basic_Rules_for_Managing_Software_Startups_by_Kamil_Rafikov.pdf)

Email: mailbox@kamil-rafik.com

Skype: kamil.rafikov

------
Bahamut
SEEKING WORK | SF Bay Area | Remote | Off-hours

I am one of the biggest Angular 1 experts outside of Google in the world, as
well as experienced with a being the lead developer of a production
application in Angular 2 of a team of 9 engineers. I am experienced with
fullstack JavaScript and some Java, but have written code in various
languages. I can fuss with build tools, architect frontend apps of all kinds
and some on the backend, as well as make sure code is tested - I can solve
almost any problem on the frontend web and faster than most you will find out
there, while maintaining high quality.

I am open to various opportunities on web apps, fullstack or backend or
frontend. For frontend, I am more than willing to do Angular, but would also
like to try working on a React flavored app as well. The only cavaet is that I
can only work on off-hours, as I am happily employed full time.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/wesleycho1](https://www.linkedin.com/in/wesleycho1)
GitHub: [https://github.com/wesleycho](https://github.com/wesleycho) Email:
wesley.cho@gmail.com

------
highd
SEEKING WORK | Boston | Remote or local

Algorithms / Machine Learning / Optimization Problems / Statistics as well as
the full stack infrastructure to build a product around it (generally Flask +
HTML/CSS/JS/D3.js).

General R&D stack is Python + Numpy/Theano + Jupyter on AWS Ubuntu. I've also
used MATLAB extensively.

Experience: Image Processing (Classical CV and Deep Learning classification),
kernel methods, bayesian methods, statistics, compressive sensing, linear
algebra, signals processing and systems calibration, performant convex
optimization, customer behavior interpretation and analytics.

Generally I work on problems involving both mathematical derivation and
performant algorithmic implementation. I've built a number of internally used
customer analytics tools for my clients to push on sales / conversion metrics
which enabled triple digit percentage improvements. I've also built end-to-end
MVPs for early stage startups looking to demo an ML product.

Education: MIT Bachelors '13, MEng '14

I have a small website/blog up at www.highdimensionality.com, though I've been
working on private work mostly these days to there's not a lot I can publish.

Email: mharradon@highdimensionality.com

Best,

Michael

------
vjankov
SEEKING WORK - Santa Cruz, CA or Remote

Looking for projects 1-3 months long with budgets ~US$12k-36k

My focus is building chatbots to validate your idea quickly (FB Messenger,
Slack, Telegram, Kik etc...).

Why I focus on chatbots? Because it's a fast and cheap way to acquire test
users as a proof of concept for your idea before you build your Android/iOS
app. It saves you money while making sure you're building the right product.

I also have done work in the following fields:

\- Machine Learning/Data Pipeline - I can make sense out of your data so you
can make more money \- Data Visualization with D3 - a picture is worth a
thousand words \- Android/iOS Development (remote team) - your million $ idea
can finally come to life :)

Tech Stack: Python, Java, NodeJS Data: SQL, NoSql, D3 Server: App Engine,
Heroku

Latest project: m.me/theGyant

Facebook messenger chatbot that checks for Zika and other related health
problems. Multilingual and available in 5 different languages (English,
Portuguese, German, French and Hindu). Feature by Facebook as a chatbot with
exceptional UI

Contact: Github:
[https://github.com/vicyankoff](https://github.com/vicyankoff) Email:
vicyankoff (at) gmail (dot) com

~~~
gletard
Just a minor suggestion, Hindu is not language, Hindi is.

------
DearVolt
SEEKING WORK

Prefer remote - Located in Pretoria, South Africa

I am a final year, undergraduate computer science student looking for some
holiday work - Possibly continuing throughout the semester.

I have experience in many areas, but have had a focus on web technologies in
recent years. My greatest strength is that I have a passion and talent for
learning new things. I love what I do and would like to explore new areas,
especially to help me to decide what I would like to specialise in.

I have occupied both managerial and programming positions and enjoy it when I
can combine the two. I am hard working and apply myself fully to the task(s)
at hand. I think outside of the box and continually seek room for improvement.
The best place to find out more about my skill set is on my LinkedIn profile:

[https://linkedin.com/in/dewalddejager69](https://linkedin.com/in/dewalddejager69)

Skills/Technologies: JavaScript, C, Java, Intel x86/64 assembly, Express,
MongoDB, MySQL, PHP, WordPress, SEO, project management

I also welcome anyone who would just like to chat and especially anyone I can
learn from. I can be contacted via:

dewald <dot> dj <at> hotmail <dot com>

------
rebelidealist
SEEKING WORK

Location: REMOTE Website: rebelidealist.com Tech stack: Ruby on Rails, IOS,
Android, Larval, Node if needed.

Here are our portfolio Full Stack Web App Development Crowdr: Live Video
[https://crowdr.tv](https://crowdr.tv) Crowdfunding for Physics
[https://fiatphysica.com](https://fiatphysica.com) Donorbox:
[https://donorbox.org](https://donorbox.org) ($6mm in donations processed) Big
Idea Canvas: bic.technium.com Columbia College:
[http://columbiasc.edu](http://columbiasc.edu) Web Game:
[http://gamesforamerica.org](http://gamesforamerica.org)

Mobile Jornalera wage theft app Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jornalero.droi...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jornalero.droid)
iOS: [https://appsto.re/us/yLsCcb.i](https://appsto.re/us/yLsCcb.i) Featured
in New York Times: [http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/02/nyregion/new-weapon-in-
day...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/02/nyregion/new-weapon-in-day-laborers-
fight-against-wage-theft-a-smartphone-app.html)

Parking app [http://imgur.com/a/riSJF](http://imgur.com/a/riSJF)

UI / UX Design We did the UX design for most of the apps above. Email me for
more details.

email me charles[at]rebelidealist.com

------
3riverdev
SEEKING FREELANCERS - REMOTE (anywhere on the globe)

Our calling is to be behind the scenes, using technology to enhance impact and
sustainability, as well as reducing the distractions and stress on leaders.

We're in the middle of a sales spike which will result in many multi-faceted
needs. Even without the sales spike, we have a lot to work on! Some focus
areas:

\- Java development: Spring and Hibernate are requirements. Bonus points for
jOOQ. \- PHP development: Well-rounded, but initially WordPress focused. \-
Systems and API integration: Tie 3rd party solutions together into cohesive,
automated strategies. A mix of API deep-dives, business requirements analysis,
and custom development. Systems typically include payment and donation
platforms, CRM, donor retention, mailing, etc. \- Task automation. This is
super multifaceted, but the typicals (Python, Perl, etc.) come up frequently.
\- Mobile app developers: Native and hybrid apps are in the pipeline. \-
Front-end developers

Must be fun and easy going. Must be used to remote, asynchronous environments.
Our primary focus is _serving others_!

If that describes you, I'd love to chat! Brett Meyer brett@3riverdev.com

~~~
AppAgency
Hello Brett,

I can assist you with native iOS and Android development, and also php/
laravel work. I'm a developer myself and run a small app development team as
well that serve customers like you like inhouse guys. Please see my portfolio
at [http://www.agicent.com](http://www.agicent.com), and can also talk via
email which is sudeep@agicent.com should you be interested.

Since my team is offshore, I know there can be skepticism and that is why I
offer a free trial week of work and you hire us only when satisfied else no
harm, does it sound like a good offering?

let me know please, I'm going to write you an email also.

Tc...

------
aboutsimon
DevOps Engineer seeking work, Remote, Area Karlsruhe/Germany

Web: [https://aboutsimon.com/](https://aboutsimon.com/)

My name is Simon, 32 years old with 10+ years experience in Dev and Ops
combined with a battle proven stack of services to get shit done.

I'm here to assist you to tackle the challenges of the Digital Transformation.
No matter if it's migrating an existing Software stack to a new System
Architecture or platform, or building a new service from the ground up.

\- Linux Debian/Ubuntu Server/CentOS

\- CI/CD with Jenkins/Concourse, SaltStack, Docker

\- Configuration Management with SaltStack

\- Private Cloud with Docker, KVM

\- Public Cloud AWS

\- Log management on ELK Stack

\- Web services on NGINX - uwsgi/unicorn/passenger/jetty

\- ElasticSearch, Redis, MySQL, MongoDB, RethinkDB, etcd, OpenLDAP

\- Python, Perl, JavaScript, C: +++

\- Ruby, PHP, Java, Go: +

My specialty is architecting and building system and service infrastructures
for "as a service" products.

LinkedIn:
[https://de.linkedin.com/in/simonpirschel](https://de.linkedin.com/in/simonpirschel)

Web: [https://aboutsimon.com/](https://aboutsimon.com/)

------
sidchilling
SEEKING WORK

Location: Pune, India (Remote work is a possibility) Skills: Web Development
Full Stack (Python, Mongo, Redis, Angular.js, Backbone.js, HTML, CSS,
Javascript, jQuery), iOS Development (Swift)

Other Freelance work done before -

MentorsNet - [http://mentorsnet.org](http://mentorsnet.org) \- A full-fleged
web application like Coursera where teachers can create courses wih videos,
in-video quizzes, auto-grading programming and multiple-choice questions, see
student progress reports, and start a discussion forum around the course. I
worked single-handedly to create the complete application.

Princeton Review Purchase Pages - [http://enroll.get-accepted.com/mba-essay-
package](http://enroll.get-accepted.com/mba-essay-package) (Multiple of these
along with installments suppor).

\- Adept at creating marketing landing pages. Examples of freelance work - 1\.
[http://promo.securitytube-training.com/christmas-bundle-
last...](http://promo.securitytube-training.com/christmas-bundle-last-chance)
2\. [http://promo.pentesteracademy.com/new-
year-2017](http://promo.pentesteracademy.com/new-year-2017)

Github link - [https://github.com/sidchilling](https://github.com/sidchilling)
Resume -
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1nPJisfO9MJVTczlKNYcMaleo...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1nPJisfO9MJVTczlKNYcMaleoKC2fKdGsb66-9ooBtJo/edit?usp=sharing)

Let's discuss your project. Email: ssaha@tradecrafted.com

------
jknightco
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Willing to Travel [US/EU]

Need an Android app? Already have an awesome iOS app? I can help.

I'll take your iOS app and prepare everything you need to port it to Android
in just a few short weeks, then handle development from the first line of code
to first app download—or assist you and your team as you build everything
yourselves.

Send me an email at james@pembroke.studio and we can begin porting your iOS
app to Android ASAP. I only take on 4 projects per month, and my next
available engagement starts Monday, January 9th.

Not ready to get started, but still have some questions about porting to
Android? Schedule a call with me here:
[https://calendly.com/pembroke/phone/](https://calendly.com/pembroke/phone/)

I can also train your existing developers to build modern, fast, and highly
testable Android apps.

Site: [http://pembroke.studio/](http://pembroke.studio/) Email:
james@pembroke.studio

Keywords: Android, iOS, port, porting, mobile, development, design, UX,
product, remote, iPhone, native

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK - Travel Possible

Experienced software developer with a history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'flask', 'google.app.engine']
      * Javascript  ['node','firebase','react'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure om reagent)
      * Ruby ['rails', 'sinatra']
      * Go {'appengine'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include 2U, Fuze, DriveShift.com, Sosh, Getaround,
Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others.
Currently represented by
[http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
rmacari
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Type: UI/UX Design, Product Design, Front-end Dev

Location: USA East

Contact: raymacari@gmail.com

Hi, I’m Ray and I design for mobile and web. I have 10+ years experience in
designing and developing both mobile and web based applications. I offer UI/UX
Design and Front-end Dev services. I'm looking for Mid/Long term work and I am
currently available.

\- Check out my portfolio:
[http://www.raymacari.com](http://www.raymacari.com)

\- Dribbble: [https://dribbble.com/raymacari](https://dribbble.com/raymacari)

\- Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/raymacari](https://www.linkedin.com/in/raymacari)

\- Side project: [https://www.devicemockups.co](https://www.devicemockups.co)

 _Services:_

\- (UI) User Interface Design

\- (UX) User Experience Design

\- Wireframing and Prototyping (Framerjs, InvisionApp)

\- (IA) Information Architecture Design

\- Web design for Mobile and Desktop (HTML/CSS/SASS)

 _Tools Used:_

Sketch App, Adobe XD, Adobe Suite, Framerjs, InvisionApp, Paper sketching,
Google Docs, Asana, Jira and more

------
chrisshroba
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Champaign, IL, USA based)

I’m a backend python developer and a computer science student at the
University of Illinois (UIUC). I have:

● 4 years experience in Python

● 3 years experience with Flask

● 2 years experience with Django

● Basic experience and knowledge with front end development

I have used both frameworks in professional environments and for side
projects, and would love to help you with your project! You can find more
information about my experience in my Résumé.

Résumé: [http://blog.shroba.io/resume.pdf](http://blog.shroba.io/resume.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/chrisshroba](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chrisshroba)

GitHub: [https://github.com/chrisshroba](https://github.com/chrisshroba)

StackOverflow: [http://stackoverflow.com/users/2874789/christopher-
shroba](http://stackoverflow.com/users/2874789/christopher-shroba)

My email is chrisshroba at gmail. I hope to work with you! :)

------
tfe
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area on-site or remote

Generally available for freelance web app engineering work. I've been working
with Rails and JS for ~9 years now, at all points up and down the stack.
Everything from performance work on existing code to bringing up a full-
fledged product from wireframes. I’ve also been doing some Swift lately.

In the past, I've worked with companies like CircleCI, Remind, Leap Motion,
Anki, Rocket Fuel, and TaskRabbit. Before that, I had two startups of my own.
In my spare time, I fly airplanes. Currently available.

Links:

[http://toddeichel.com/about](http://toddeichel.com/about)

[http://www.github.com/tfe](http://www.github.com/tfe)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel](http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe](http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe)

Contact: todd@toddeichel.com

------
kohanz
SEEKING WORK - Remote or based in SW Ontario, Canada

LinkedIn:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan)

Recent client: "As an academic entrepreneur, I have engaged in a number of
out-sourcing processes and truth be told, _kohanz_ was one of the few that I
would still continue working with. He is skillful, honest and up front, knows
what he is doing and does his job very quickly and within the time frame
promised at the beginning."

Experienced (10+ years) developer of software for medical devices and
scientific applications, many with an imaging component. Have architected and
led teams to deliver on software for systems in both diagnostic and
interventional contexts. Comfortable working in an FDA-regulated & ISO 13485
compliant quality system.

I excel at iterating research or early-stage prototypes (e.g. MATLAB developed
by researchers) into commercial-grade software ready to impress the right
audience (clinicians, investors, etc.). Developing scientific applications
involves a high degree of uncertainty and requires an engineer that actively
participates in all phases of the SDLC (e.g. requirements gathering, risk
analysis, etc.). My ability to communicate has typically led to my role as the
technical point of contact for researchers, clinicians (surgeons,
radiologists, etc.), and senior executives.

One of my current freelance projects is working with a small, experienced
development team to develop the 2.0 version of the software for an image-
guided brain surgery system.

Outside of the medical domain, my development projects have included an
automated stock-trading engine (including backtesting suite) and some sports
analytics software solutions.

Technical keywords: C++, C#, Java, Matlab, VTK, ITK, OpenCV, LabView, Rails,
R, Python, and more.

------
dgraunke
SEEKING FREELANCER - Thomas Street - Seattle, WA (HQ) or San Francisco, CA --
full-time, REMOTE OK, Pacific time preferred, local is great.
www.thomasstreet.com We are looking for several software development
freelancer/contractors: 1\. iPhone development, ideally with experience
working with BLE applications. 2\. Fullstack webdev, React, Java, AWS. 3\.
Windows 10 / UWP application dev.

Process: straightforward -- email your resume/CV to vanessa@thomasstreet.com
with a brief explanation of your relevant skils/credentials that match our
needs. I'll then set up a Google Hangout virtual meeting with our development
team.

About us. Thomas Street is a pocket-sized design and development studio in
Seattle. Our teams of designers, backend devs, and application devs work
together to invent and build amazing products for our clients. Our past and
current projects include developer tools, virtual reality UI research, and
enterprise networking orchestration products.

~~~
AppAgency
Hello There, we run a small app development agency called as Agicent App
Company (agicent.com), and we've worked a lot with BLE devices (including
scanners, beacons, printers etc) for native iOS and Android kit.

An example is an enterprise app that emulates the large server and work
integrated with BLE ring scanner, in a warehouse setup; please check that
[https://itunes.apple.com/in/app/smart-gladiator-
link/id68421...](https://itunes.apple.com/in/app/smart-gladiator-
link/id684219886?mt=8).

Can speak more at sudeep@agicent.com to take it forward.

Tc...

------
dinnerPlaht
SEEKING WORK - remote

Hi, I'm Charles, an application and database developer. I've been the database
owner of two different products and in both cases I built, optimized, and
maintained the databases to support rapid growth. In the first case, I took
over an application that had recently exited the POC stage and grew it into a
widely-adopted automation tool used extensively in Asset Management at
JPMorgan Chase. In the second case, I added new features and extended existing
features to help double the client base and accomodate the needs of these new
clients.

If you need someone to build, tune, or grow your database, we should get in
touch.

Resume: [http://charlesjlee.com/files/CharlesLee-
resume.pdf](http://charlesjlee.com/files/CharlesLee-resume.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/charlesleeonline](https://www.linkedin.com/in/charlesleeonline)

Email: charleslee592@gmail.com

------
kclay
SEEKING WORK - San Antonio, TX or REMOTE - Full-stack software engineer with
10+ years of experience specializing in frontend and backend development.

Languages: Scala, Java, Javascript, Python,PHP, HTML5, Less, Sass

Platforms: Android, Shopify,WordPress

Frontend : AngularJs(1/2),JavaScript (Vanilla, jQuery, Backbone.js,
Handlebars,Node.js),HTML5, Less, Sass, Bootstrap, Foundation,compass

Backend : Play!, Node.js, Php, Akka, Spray.io, Netty, Sails.js Laravel

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Linux, Wowza, AWS

[https://www.linkedin.com/pub/keyston-
clay/24/277/198](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/keyston-clay/24/277/198)

[http://github.com/kclay](http://github.com/kclay)

Recent project : [http://jobtreks.com/](http://jobtreks.com/) (Play! + Scala +
AngularJs) email for demo

Hourly and Contract(short/mid/long term) Jobs welcomed Contact: keyston [at]
conceptual-ideas.com

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Los Angeles.

Designer + Developer

I have over 10 years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
have created websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety
of companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of full-stack web
development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP, Django,
MySQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Contentful, Webhook, Wordpress, Modx,
Git, Grunt/Gulp, Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [http://sunderlandstudio.com](http://sunderlandstudio.com)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
spitfire
SEEKING WORK Canada, Remote

I'm a data scientist with more than 10 years experience in machine learning
and analytics. I focus on thorny problems for business, the sort that IF they
can be solved will move the needle in real ways. Someone else may have tackled
the problem and failed, or it just looks too complex to even start.

If you want to get in touch my email is in my profile.

Some of the types of thingsI've done in the past:

    
    
        - Scored accounts for collections agencies. Improving collections by over 30%.
    
        - Built preventative fleet maintenance models, decreasing maintenance costs by 23%.
    
        - Built an application to optimally place physical sensors for a military security application.
    

Currently freelancing to bootstrapping a business.

Technical skills include: Deep learning, Machine learning, Operations
research, Python, Haskell, Mathematica, SQL, Tensorflow, Spark, GPGPU, GIS,
Big data, AWS, Devops, Agile/CI/CD, Git/HG, Postgres, Linux and others.

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polyglot, full-stack developer with 16 years experience. My specialties
are Rails, Postgres, Chef, and Angular/Ember, although I'm comfortable on a
variety of platforms. I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things
around, and a good communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead
or a team member. I value client satisfaction as highly as technical
excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
aaronwidd
SEEKING WORK - Los Angeles, CA

I'm pivoting careers to Virtual Reality development, after over a decade
working in web. I've been a full-stack web developer, product manager, digital
marketing strategist for a long time now, but feel that VR right now is much
closer the creative greenfield that I loved so much when I first got into
tech.

I've been learning Unity and C# by building a game for Samsung Gear VR. I have
a degree in multimedia that included formal (albeit dated) training in 2D game
programming, 3D modeling, and film / video production. So less a fish out of
water, more going back to my roots as a creative person. I've also been
learning Maya.

My web skillset includes Python/Django, PHP, UX/UI design & development, tech
management, vendor integrations etc.

Just moved back to LA after a few years in NYC and doubling down on VR. Would
love to find an ongoing contract on-site here, but happy to entertain any work
even tangentially related to VR.

\---

Contact: vr+hn@globalgum.com

------
rpbertp13
SEEKING WORK - NYC or remote

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, Node, React, Scala, Erlang, Elixir,
Octave (Matlab), Haskell, Go, Docker

Currently open to contract work. I have 7+ years of experience shipping
complex web applications for startups and established companies. I'm
proficient in all layers of modern web application development, from CSS and
Javascript to database architecture, query optimization and deployment
infrastructure.

I was previously Head of Engineering at a YC and venture backed startup, and
currently run a development consultancy based in NYC. I studied Physics and
Philosophy at Yale and did graduate work on Applied Math at NYU.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/robertothais](https://www.linkedin.com/in/robertothais)

[https://github.com/rthais](https://github.com/rthais)

[https://astor.place](https://astor.place)

Email: roberto@astor.place

------
kioku
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Europe

Web and mobile developer, my focus is on helping you create your product.

My last long running project was a cross-platform app that was built using
Angular, Ionic, Python, Flask, Celery, MariaDB, Elasticsearch, Redis, FreeBSD.

Web - [http://www.claudiu-ivan.com/](http://www.claudiu-ivan.com/)

Email - contact@claudiu-ivan.com

------
sheraz
SEEKING WORK - Sweden or REMOTE, also travel

Senior Full-stack developer with strong UX / DevOps / and product experience.

I like to help teams ship faster. (Hint: Automation!)

15+ years of experience in startups, product development, and advertising.
This is not my first rodeo.

Strong and charismatic leader with the vision, skills, and experience
necessary to not only execute but also push a team to deliver.

I've been helping teams "dockerize" their entire infrastructure from
development to production, and include the logging, diagnostic, testing, and
reporting tools that make it all go smoother.

    
    
      * DevOps (Docker / Ansible / Azure )
      * Python (Django)
      * ReactJS, React-native, or just plain JS
      * PostgreSQL, SOLR, and those nosql-ish things
    

Currently side-project [https://www.curabase.com](https://www.curabase.com)

find me here: [http://www.m3b.net](http://www.m3b.net)

------
scotchio
SEEKING FREELANCER | Washington, DC | REMOTE OKAY

I run a web blog called Scotch.io [1] and a small creative arm of it called
Scotch Digital [2].

Scotch Digital builds really fancy (but not necessarily complex) WordPress
websites for clients. We deliver fast and super high quality pixel-perfect
work. Clients include US presidential campaign races, governor races, non-
profits, and a bunch of big companies.

Seeking someone who can slice the Hell out of a website and kills at turning a
PSD to a beautiful fully responsive website. Knowing how to integrate into
WordPress is a huge plus too. Someone who isn't afraid to go crazy with fancy
UX things either. Just really need to know CSS (less / sass) and jQuery.

For a general idea of quality we are seeking here's some projects to check out
for desktop and mobile:

* [http://www.rcabracebridge.com](http://www.rcabracebridge.com)

* [http://aspiringeducators.nea.org](http://aspiringeducators.nea.org)

* [http://www.barbaraleefoundation.org](http://www.barbaraleefoundation.org)

* [http://barbaralee.com](http://barbaralee.com)

* [http://teamcristinagarcia.com](http://teamcristinagarcia.com)

* [http://www.climatehawksvote.com](http://www.climatehawksvote.com)

Feel free to email me if interested with rates, availability, and examples of
your work. nick@scotch.io

[1] [https://scotch.io](https://scotch.io)

[2] [https://digital.scotch.io](https://digital.scotch.io)

------
aclimatt
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco + Travel Welcome

Hi! We're Bitmatica. We design and build beautiful web and mobile apps.

Want a free half-day design or engineering consultation? Contact us!

What we do:

\+ Product Design

\+ UI/UX Design, Branding, Visual Identity

\+ Front-end Web: HTML5, JavaScript / ES6, Sass, React.js

\+ Back-end Web: Ruby on Rails, Node.js

\+ iOS and Android - Native and React Native

Latest projects include:

[1] Launched Autodesk's 3D Printer software + marketing site
([http://ember.autodesk.com/](http://ember.autodesk.com/))

[2] Redesigned and built Corax Cyber Security's product and homepage
([https://coraxcyber.com](https://coraxcyber.com))

[3] Built Nitro PDF's cloud dashboard
([https://cloud.gonitro.com](https://cloud.gonitro.com))

[4] Designed the UI for a Drone iOS Application

[5] Worked with a large US bank on two consumer mobile personal finance
applications

Let's talk!

[http://www.bitmatica.com/](http://www.bitmatica.com/)

hello@bitmatica.com

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - London UK or remote. NO RECRUITMENT AGENCIES.

I'm a seasoned DevOps with 15 years experience hosting, tuning & occasionally
building applications.

I work closely with developers throughout the application lifecycle to build
scalable and long-term robust architectures. Load testing, CI, deploy systems,
monitoring, config management, security audits, dev projects of my own - you
name it I've done it. For larger organisations I've even led whole
infrastructure teams.

Recent work includes:

\+ AWS/Kubernetes/Docker deployment to support a large, distributed (15
microservices + persistence layer) application. Worked closely with developers
to ensure services were the best possible fit for containerized hosting,
resulting in a very scalable application that makes great use of k8s' scaling
& resiliency features. Multiple stacks namespaced onto same k8s cluster for
efficiency; containerization of all services; automated deploys from CI.
Persistence layer comprising Cassandra & Kafka with service discovery through
Zookeeper. Prometheus & Grafana for monitoring.

\+ AWS/Docker platform to securely host a large public-sector microservice-
based web app taking millions of pounds per month in payments.

\+ Chef-managed deployment of large microservice stack across varied
configurations on cloud and physical servers

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated cryptocurrency
trading. Didn't get rich, still posting on the HN freelancer thread.

\+ Jenkins + docker-compose platform for efficient builds of microservice-
based projects

\+ Lots, lots more.

hn-2017-01@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
codez
=====================================

SEEKING WORK - UK / Remote

=====================================

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End! Keen to help people solve problems and create cool things! Fortunate
enough to have worked with some big names and open to various types of
opportunity. Check out my code/site and hope to hear from you! Don't hesitate
to reach out, love a challenge!

\----------

Technologies: Javascript, CSS, HTML, jade, CoffeeScript, gulp, grunt, Node,
Stylus, Sass, Less, Angular, Backbone, marionette, MEAN stack, React, React-
Native, Redux, Riot, TDD, HTML5 Canvas, GSAP, Flux etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io) (needs some update)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/jh3y](https://codepen.io/jh3y)

------
karlwmacmillan
SEEKING WORK / Washington, DC / Remote or local

Computer security - Linux, iOS, Android. We are a small team with decades of
experience in computer security. Secure development, custom Android security,
iOS, Linux, and cloud. We especially love low-level, defensive computer and
network security - we have experience there that is hard to find.

Technologies: Python, C/C++, Java, Swift, Javascript, iOS, Android, Linux,
Google Compute Engine, App Engine, AWS, Ansible, Puppet, SELinux

Website: [http://www.strajillion.com](http://www.strajillion.com)

Email: karl+whoishiring@strajillion.com

We unexpectedly have some time available for the next few months and are
looking for projects. We have a great team of 3 technical folks that are very
easy to work with. Drop me an email if you need some security work or
development help - I'm very happy to chat and will happily give free advice to
see if there is a fit.

Best - Karl

------
krrishd
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder, CO (Remote Preferred)

I'm a software engineer and primarily work with the web. I'm also a student,
so I price myself quite a bit less than the average freelancer with my
experience (~4 years). I prefer to do projects on a flat per-project cost as
opposed to an hourly, but I'm flexible.

I typically provide end-to-end products for my clients (everything from
product spec => design => implementation => deployment/dev-ops), but have
worked in hyper-specific contexts such as on typography or just design or
implementation.

My strength lies in JavaScript, my tooling of choice is generally React +
Redux (or vanilla JS) on the front-end (have worked w/ Angular, D3, and
Leaflet in the past) and Express + Mongo or PostgreSQL on the backend w/Node;
I'm mostly flexible though, and have also worked with Python-based
frameworks/libraries. I also take pride in my design/product sensibilities and
consider myself strong with user interface design and development.

My latest projects: [http://write.surge.sh](http://write.surge.sh),
[http://git.io/text-congress](http://git.io/text-congress),
[http://slice.capital](http://slice.capital)

\- Email: krishna.dholakiya@colorado.edu

\- Website/Portfolio: [http://itskrish.co](http://itskrish.co)

\- Resume: [http://itskrish.co/r.pdf](http://itskrish.co/r.pdf)

\- LinkedIn:
[http://linkedin.com/in/krishdholakiya](http://linkedin.com/in/krishdholakiya)

\- GitHub: [http://git.io/krish](http://git.io/krish)

------
jarofgreen
SEEKING WORK - Edinburgh, Scotland or Remote

Web/PHP work with Symfony2, CSS, JS, DB/SQL, Linux hosting, Automated testing
& other modern practices.

Also Native Android apps. Can develop full spec for work with UX/UI feedback.
Community building around local tech events - I run
[https://opentechcalendar.co.uk/](https://opentechcalendar.co.uk/) and
[https://find.techin.scot/](https://find.techin.scot/)

Experienced at working at small places and doing whatever it takes to get
projects going! Will be part of the team.

Location: Edinburgh, Scotland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Site: [http://jmbtechnology.co.uk/](http://jmbtechnology.co.uk/)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesbaster](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesbaster)

Contact: hello at jmbtechnology.co.uk

------
jeffmk
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Full-stack developer can build your MVP in a turnkey way (requirements in,
working MVP or proof-of-concept product out).

Projects 1- to 6-months long with budgets ~US$15k-90k.

Services:

\- sanity-check and tighten up requirements and scope

\- estimate time/cost to implement

\- design and develop your MVP's tech stack from the data store to the front-
end UI

\- perform simple server buildouts

\- integrate with SaaS APIs

Preferred tech stack:

\- Back: Python/Flask, Ruby/Rails

\- Data: SQL or NoSQL

\- Front: Responsive HTML5, moderate JavaScript

\- Server: Linux in cloud/VPS

Also do non-MVP web/systems development in Python, Ruby, Clojure, PHP, and C#.
Timelines from 1 day to 3 months. Bill hourly/daily or quote.

Site: [https://jeffkayser.com](https://jeffkayser.com)

Contact: jeff+hn@jeffkayser.com or
[https://jeffkayser.com/contact/](https://jeffkayser.com/contact/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/jeffkayser](https://github.com/jeffkayser)

------
lj3
SEEKING WORK - New York State, US. Remote.

Do you need help maintaining your legacy web architecture? Are you using a PHP
backend written 10 years ago by fresh college grads and are having a hard time
adding new features? You're in luck! I specialize in legacy systems written in
PHP, Wordpress, Javascript, jQuery, MooTools, Prototype, Angular 1, Classic
ASP, C#, Actionscript and Flex.

I can quickly add features to existing systems with relative ease. If you want
to stick with the same language but re-write your old system using modern
methods, I have you covered. I can even convert old systems into completely
new systems using the latest and greatest languages and frameworks the tech
industry has to offer.

I have 16 years of full stack web development experience and I'm familiar with
everything from Perl CGI to the latest React and Angular frameworks.

If you have a project that fits this description, email hn@lj3.me

------
alexdoma
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Greece, Europe)

Recent graduate of Information Engineering, ex 'Industrial Informatics'
(Eastern Macedonia and Thrace Institute of Technology in Greece).

Latest Project Keywords: Golang, PHP, MariaDB, PostgreSQL, XenForo, Discourse.

My github: [https://github.com/datio](https://github.com/datio) Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9x0GwTL9P0bREFPN0dGeUZ6RUk...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9x0GwTL9P0bREFPN0dGeUZ6RUk/view?usp=sharing)

I've got plenty of experience (5+ years) in forum software and blog
migrations. I'm also currently learning Rust.

Will be conscripted in May for 8-month military service and I'm pretty much
open for relocating afterwards (in December). My rate is 11-15 Euros/hour and
I can work full time until May.

------
Keats
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Japan based

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Travel: Possible in Asia (a bit)

Python/JavaScript/Go developer that likes open-source and doing MVPs. Last
contract was building features they wanted to try as standalone to allow for
easy user testing and fast iterations. I do quite a bit of Rust in my free
time (see Github for the projects).

I also run a product ([https://proppy.io/](https://proppy.io/)) to write
proposals, written in Python (Flask) and TypeScript (React/Mobx).

\- Site: [https://vincent.is/](https://vincent.is/)

\- LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vincentprouillet](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vincentprouillet)

\- Github: [https://github.com/Keats](https://github.com/Keats)

\- Email: prouillet.vincent at gmail.com

------
ShaneCurran
SEEKING WORK (Dublin, Ireland / Remote) - shane@curran.ie

I'm a full-stack software developer/web developer mainly working in Node.js,
but with experience in PHP, Python, NoSQL, Redis and Docker. I've been
involved in projects in areas from FinTech to Risk Analysis as well as
business SaaS tools. I've built high-scale distributed systems in the past and
am looking for exciting projects with huge potential. Some of my past areas of
work include:

    
    
       - Post-Quantum Cryptography (you need this before it's too late!)
       - Neural Networks
       - Machine Learning
       - Banking Systems
       - Financial Modelling
       - Quantitative Analysis
       - Brand Web Presence
    

LinkedIn:
[https://ie.linkedin.com/in/shanemcurran](https://ie.linkedin.com/in/shanemcurran)

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, NodeJS and Docker. I also care a lot about security (InfoSec),
performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can contact me
for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
        * teaching students how to create web applications
        * set up coding standards, testing practices,
          development environment, fix security vulnerabilities,
          document inner workings of an application
        * implement CAS authentication for Single Sign On (SSO)
        * implement direct file upload to AWS S3
        * implement secure file download from AWS S3
        * profile and optimize performance
    

Website: [http://www.ifdattic.com](http://www.ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

------
d10p
SEEKING WORK - Toronto + REMOTE

Hi. I'm Dale! I work with clients to provide full stack solutions to their
real world problems. I try to use the best tool for the job and deliver
cleanly-written applications that are well-documented and should be easy to
maintain into the future.

Some of the work I did last year: \-
[https://kraniumnetwork.com/](https://kraniumnetwork.com/) \- Web app used for
people looking for tutoring help, and for tutors looking for work \-
[https://www.homeperfect.ca/](https://www.homeperfect.ca/) \- Construction
business management

My resume: [http://dale.io/resume/](http://dale.io/resume/) (Official agency-
style site coming soon!)

Contact me at dale@dale.io if you're interested!

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com

I make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have minimal experience making Android apps. I can do stuff that's
harder than basic CRUD apps. Stuff I know well: Clojure, Ruby (with or without
Rails), Python, Django, Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL, MySQL, SASS, responsive
CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah, Android
development with Clojure. Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool
you're using that nobody has ever heard of.

Github: [https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

------
takatin
SEEKING WORK - remote, Coimbatore, India

I'm the designer of the io.js logo and identity:
[http://behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-
concept](http://behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-concept)

The logo has been further refined based on feedback and can be seen here along
with banners and icons that continue the logo’s theme:
[http://twitter.com/official_iojs](http://twitter.com/official_iojs)

In addition to Branding/Identity, I work on responsive front-end development
(Bootstrap/Angular), server-side programming (Node/io.js/MongoDB) and iOS app
design and development.

Email: vijay@dffrnt.com Portfolio:
[http://www.dffrnt.com](http://www.dffrnt.com)

------
halilb
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - located in GMT +3 but I'm also comfortable with
working according to US/Canada timezone.

Hi, I'm Halil and I can help people delivering iOS and android apps quickly.

I've been using react native for 16 months and already shipped several
applications:

\- Built social network platform iOS and android clients for a betting
company.

\- Helped shipping an iOS application for a project administration SaaS tool
in construction industry.

\- Helped shipping iOS and android applications for a Q&A project for students
and teachers.

\- Helped a CRM SaaS company building their first iOS application.

\+ Github: [http://github.com/halilb](http://github.com/halilb)

\+ Resume:
[http://stackoverflow.com/cv/halilb](http://stackoverflow.com/cv/halilb)

Tags: javascript, react-native, ecmascript-6

------
formula_ninguna
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Location: SE Asia

Languages (primary): Ruby, Python, Haskell, C#, Rust, Elixir;

Languages (secondary): Perl 6, Java, C, Scala, SQL, JavaScript, R;

Email: me@alexmaslakov.me

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-sites: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com) (CV, contacts),
[http://alexmaslakov.me](http://alexmaslakov.me) (blog)

=================================================

I'm Alex. I've been building web, desktop and mobile applications for the last
6 years. In 2015 I partially switched to data science: big data, nlp, machine
learning, etc and this has become one more area I'm interested in.

I don't just do programming. Rather I solve your problem choosing the most
appropriate tool and technology.

Thanks && Cheers!

------
mokkol
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - FULL STACK WEB DEVELOPER

Location: Madrid (but I'm Dutch)

Remote: Remote or Madrid.

Part time

Full stack web developer Ruby on Rails (8 years), Backbone/Marionette (5
years) and recently a bit of React on the front-end. I worked for successful
startups before and I run a successful saas web app. I'm looking for a new
challenge for a couple of months part time. I'm only interested in working for
projects I actually like/love/stand for. I'm fluent in English, Dutch and
Spanish.

Some technologies I've worked with professionally: Rails, Ruby, Backbone,
Marionette, Sass, Coffeescript, ES6, Node, Redis, Postgresql, CouchDB,
Rubymotion, Middleman

Feel free to reach out at: hello at michaelkoper dot com

Github: [https://github.com/michaelkoper](https://github.com/michaelkoper)

------
rooviz
SEEKING WORK - Remote, am in US Eastern Time

I solve data-related problems. I use data science and full-stack data
development tools to generate analysis and applications. Whether this means
providing advice on your current data practices, creating an ETL web
application, creating a real-time updating dashboard, or undertaking one-time
statistical analyses, I am able to help you make sense of your data to make
better business decisions. I follow an agile, test-driven development
methodology.

Have worked for Twitter, the Inter-American Development Bank, numerous
startups.

Languages: Python, R, JS.

Some things I’ve worked on recently: \- Consulted with a startup and provided
ongoing advocacy about their data ecosystem, data warehousing practices, and
data acquisition pipelines. \- Built end-to-end applications that produce a
data-related product \- One-off analyses and visualizations of business-
critical data to gain additional insight

Portfolio: [http://rowanv.com](http://rowanv.com) Email: rowan [at] rowanv
[dot] com

Other tech tools I work with:

\- Web Frameworks: Python's Django and Flask

\- Visualization Libraries: R's ggplot2 and Python's matplotlib for static
visualizations. Python's Bokeh and JavaScript's D3 for dynamic visualizations.
Python's Bokeh for dashboards.

\- Big Data Tools: Pig and Scalding are my preferred Map Reduce abstraction
layers. Together with Python, R, and Bash, I have experience utilizing these
tools within the Hadoop File System to make large amounts of data manageable.

\- Back End: Nginx, Gunicorn, MySQL-driven databases

\- Version Control: Git, Subversion

\- Testing Frameworks: Selenium- Machine Learning and Statistics: Ranked in
Kaggle's top 1%. MIT degree, lab focus was on computational statistics.

\- Version Control (Git, SVN), Continuous Integration, Test-Driven
Development, Nginx, HDFS, Pig, Scala, Scalding.

------
chrishn
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Manchester, UK based)

I'm a Full Stack Developer. Comfortable with all aspects of web development,
front-end, back-end and DevOps.

● Laravel, PHP, MySQL, Nginx, Ubuntu, Memcached, Redis, Twitter API, Pusher
API, socket.io

● JavaScript, jQuery, React, Vue.js, Gulp.js, Git, AWS, S3, CloudFront

● HTML5, CSS3, Sass, Bootstrap

My portfolio can be found here -
[http://chrisloftus.co](http://chrisloftus.co)

My GitHub has a small React Native (iOS) quiz app and a recent task management
app that I'm building with Vue.js and Vuex.
[https://github.com/chrisloftus](https://github.com/chrisloftus)

Blog: [https://chrisloftus.github.io](https://chrisloftus.github.io)

Contact: chrisloft a.t. gmail to talk about your project.

------
lavrton
SEEKING WORK, Traveling around the world, REMOTE OK Technologies: WEB,
JavaScript, html5, canvas, React, webpack, TypeScript, CoffeeScript, es6,
es2015, data visualization, js.

Since 2012 I'm developing web applications. So I really comfortable with web
ecosystem. My niche is a single page, "desktop like" applications. Also, I
like to work with the canvas element. So can build you something like a
graphic editor, image annotations, plan builder, etc.

My GitHub: [https://github.com/lavrton](https://github.com/lavrton), Sometimes
I write posts about react, javascript:
[https://github.com/lavrton](https://github.com/lavrton). Contact with lavrton
@@ gmail.com

------
stephenr
SEEKING WORK - Primarily Remote, with potential for short on-site trips.

11 years experience across a mixture of Ops/Infrastructure and web application
architecture and development, with a focus on solving unique/uncommon
problems.

I’m looking for opportunities to help companies with backend/server-side
architecture & development (primarily PHP MVC), system integration and/or
server infrastructure setup/maintenance.

I mostly work remotely from Thailand, on a very flexible schedule (I can
schedule work hours to get overlap with most other timezones when required)
but on-site visits to pretty much anywhere are a possibility if required too.

Contact me via email to stephen.reay@me.com or via Jabber/XMPP to
stephen.reay@dukgo.com if you want to have a chat about what you’re working
on!

------
fuzzy-logic
SEEKING WORK

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/exclusively

Willing to relocate: No, remote only please.

Fuzzy Logic - DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration -
Network Management

Fuzzy Logic can help you source, set up, and automate the resources your
product needs to be successful in the marketplace.

With our DevOps process consulting, we’ll make sure your development team is
ready to use the tools we bring to carry your success forward.

We’d love to have a conversation about where your business is going and what
we can do to get you there.

Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [[https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

\- [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf](https://www.fuzzy-
logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf)

------
niallpaterson
SEEKING WORK - Europe / Remote.

I'm an experienced Rails and iOS developer (5+ years), and have worked in New
York, Amsterdam and Dublin, and have freelanced with a number of companies in
San Francisco and across the world.

I'm also experienced in Golang, Haskell, React.js, Docker, AWS etc.

I've freelanced for the last two years or so. I'd love to chat about helping
to get your startup off the ground or helping your agency on a project. Feel
free to drop me a line with anything you'd like to chat about!

Email: npaterson1@gmail.com

CV: [https://angel.co/niall-paterson](https://angel.co/niall-paterson)

Github: [https://github.com/paterson](https://github.com/paterson) (w/ open
source contributions)

------
manmal
SEEKING WORK Location: Vienna, Austria. Remote appreciated.

Full-time mobile developer for 5 years (first 1y Android, then 4y iOS), but
making a slow transition to UX and interface design now. I'm interested in
both iOS development and pure design work.

iOS: I use functional and/or reactive style as much as I can (usually
ReactiveCocoa) and have a lot of Swift experience. Used to write user
interfaces in pure code, but can also do storyboards.

Design: I leverage my knowledge about software development to make life as
easy as possible for developers, and avoid designs that are scope-breaking or
downright impossible.

Total software development experience: 13 years. Vienna UT alumnus, master
thesis was about music library visualization (force directed graph layout).

Email: manuel.maly / a t / gmail.com

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | FULL STACK DEVELOPER | REMOTE + EDINBURGH, UK.

Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, AngularJS, jQuery),
Python (Flask), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku and AWS

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits with the technical expertise to deliver the
modifications needed

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration and code
reviews

Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

Contact sw@seanw.org for more details.

------
irvingprime
SEEKING WORK - Remote

My name is Dave Vandervort and I'm a Ruby/Rails team leader. I have 8 years
experience at helping devs understand what end users want and need, making
wireframes, managing backlogs, reviewing and testing code, mentoring more
junior devs and generally guiding the process of building usable product.

Yes, I can write code too but lots of people can do that. Not everyone can get
a team of developers (and designers and testers) to work together to produce a
great product.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidvandervort](https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidvandervort)
[https://github.com/xvandervort](https://github.com/xvandervort)

------
lamby
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Highly skilled at:

* Django and full-stack web development (8+ years)

* System administration (Debian Developer, etc.)

* Almost any open source work (see [https://chris-lamb.co.uk/posts/free-software-activities-in-d...](https://chris-lamb.co.uk/posts/free-software-activities-in-december-2016) for recent example)

If you are in search of a reputable software developer with a track record of
producing high-quality and maintainable code, please get in touch to discuss
your needs. As former Technical Architect at Thread.com (YC S12) and
Playfire.com I was responsible for two major Django codebases, receiving
acclaim from my peers for scaling both the site and the codebase in a
maintainable and reliable manner whilst still delivering features at an
extremely fast pace.

In addition to significant development on the products themselves, I was sole
system administrator, deploying servers and performing low-level diagnostics
to investigate performance, security and configuration issues. I also
introduced quality assurance tools such as configuration management (Ansible,
Salt, cdist), continuous integration/deployment (Jenkins) and code review to
detect mistakes and regressions as early as possible.

As a freelancer, I have debugged, designed, and implemented projects in C,
C++, Python, Java, Bash/POSIX shell, etc., and I also have assisted technical
teams with their infrastructure and architecture so they can deliver better
results faster. Native English speaker.

Github: [https://github.com/lamby](https://github.com/lamby)

My open source projects: [https://chris-lamb.co.uk/projects](https://chris-
lamb.co.uk/projects)

Homepage/writing/about, etc.: [https://chris-lamb.co.uk/](https://chris-
lamb.co.uk/)

Contact: chris (at) chris-lamb.co.uk

------
coupdejarnac
SEEKING WORK | Remote preferred or Dallas, TX

I've created several apps that help with hearing problems, and recently I've
worked on apps for large sports organizations. Right now, I am working on an
Uber-like app in Swift, a Nodejs web app, and an IoT project. I'm open to
helping out with existing apps, helping startups create a mobile app MVP,
create an industrial remote monitoring solution, or something IoT related.

Skillset: iOS, Objective C, Swift, Android, Python, Flask, embedded systems
(bare metal microcontroller stuff), IoT, industrial automation

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ben-tyler-
pe-4965655](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ben-tyler-pe-4965655)

Contact: tyler at bxtel.com www.bxtel.com

------
yochannah
SEEKING WORK - Cambridge, UK, but remote fine.

Mostly looking for short term gigs - a few hours in the evenings, or a couple
of weekends.

Professional dev, experience working both open and closed source.

Technologies: Full stack js/clojure/clojurescript, with preference for for
front end & data vis. Android and Java ok too in a pinch. Quite happy to spend
time making documented, reusable readable code or a quick throwaway hack job
as needed. I also enjoy writing CSS more than is humanly sensible.

My github for portfolio goodies:
[https://github.com/yochannah](https://github.com/yochannah) & happy to
provided target portfolio examples if I'm told what sort of thing you're
looking for.

Contact yochannah at gmail etc etc.

------
HemantPawar
SEEKING WORK

Location: India

Remote only (Full or part time)

I'm a browser extension developer and develops extension in Vanilla JS for
Firefox, Chrome, and Safari web browser and successfully completed 40+
projects in past 7 years as a freelancer. I also worked in an early stage
incubated B2B product based startup so I have a good understanding of how
startup ecosystem works and the challenges faced by a startup, building an
MVP, business model canvas etc. Right now I'm travelling + freelancing.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pawarhemant](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pawarhemant)

GitHub: [https://github.com/HemantPawar](https://github.com/HemantPawar)

Email: hemant@hemantpawar.com

------
archildress
SEEKING WORK

Location: East Tennessee, working remotely for anyone.

What I do: I help companies beef up their documentation for users. Using a
combination of screencasts, blog posts and tutorials we can build learning
resources for your users.

We're a great fit to work together if you have a successful piece of software
(SaaS or otherwise) but need to grow your documentation. I'll learn your
product and then teach it to others.

I call what I do "tutorial marketing." If you build good learning resources
for your product, it both attracts new clients and retains existing ones.

I started off teaching for Envato with screencasts and written tutorials.

Late last year, I launched my freelance business to companies. We produced
screencasts and other guides and the results were great.

Drop me an email.

Email: achildress91 (at) gmail .

------
jpwagner
SEEKING FREELANCER - Cambridge/Boston or Remote

\---SevenLeague---

Seven League Products is a consulting firm focused on helping companies move
from the first version of their web/software product to a version that can
scale indefinitely with their growth potential. We've built tools that support
millions of users.

We are looking to expand our network of Developer Partners.

Developer Partners:

    
    
      - learn new technologies
    
      - earn good money for contributing to available projects (part-time or full-time)
    
      - get mentorship from senior developers
    

Please email (see my profile) with:

    
    
      - your development experience
    
      - preferred software technology stacks
    
      - technologies you hope to learn or things you find interesting
    
      - anything else!

~~~
pknerd
He does not reply mails.

------
sbader
SEEKING WORK - NYC Metro and Remote

I’m a full stack developer, with a strong design sense, that has worked with
small startups and large companies to build iOS, OS X, and web applications. I
have proven experience taking products from idea to launch, as well as
improving existing products.

I have a knack for learning new languages and frameworks, but I’ve worked with
these previously:

\- Swift and Objective-C for iOS and OS X

\- Ruby (with Rails and Sinatra), PHP, and Node.js on the server side

\- Javascript, jQuery, Sass, CoffeeScript, Backbone.js, and Browserify on the
front end

[https://scottbader.org](https://scottbader.org)
[https://github.com/sbader](https://github.com/sbader) scott@melodyroad.com

------
almost
SEEKING WORK - Brighton, UK. London, UK. Remote.

Freelance developer based in Brighton (50 minutes from London). I am flexible,
resourceful and reliable and I can help you turn your ideas into reality.
Happy to work on my own or as part of a team.

A few of the technolgies I work with:

React Native: I've been working with React Native since the day it was
released and it's now my favourite enviroment for building cross platform
mobile apps. See: [https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/react-
native/](https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/react-native/)

D3.JS: My first choice for building rich interative web based data
visualisations. See some examples at
[https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/d3/](https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/d3/)

Python and Django: I've been using Django for close to a decade now and it's
still often my first choice for web apps and APIs.
[https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/python/](https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/python/)

I also do hardware based projects, I have experience with coding in Assembly
and C on various micro controllers and Arduino development and I work with
some great people who can build some amazing machhines. See:
[https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/arduino/](https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/arduino/)

Please get in touch!

Portfolio Website: [https://tomparslow.co.uk](https://tomparslow.co.uk)

Geeky and More Technical Website:
[http://almostobsolete.net](http://almostobsolete.net)

Github: [https://github.com/almost](https://github.com/almost)

Email: tom@tomparslow.co.uk

Phone: +44 (0) 7951261227

------
AndrewRettek
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area or remote

Four-person consulting team based in the SF Bay Area, available for local or
remote work. Experienced working with companies ranging from HistoWiz, Siris
Medical, AdaptRM to NASA Ames, Oracle, UBS, including YC graduates.

Our team has members with experience with full-stack web development, embedded
systems, Internet of Things (IoT), UX, i18n, a11y, 2D graphics, complex
server-side workflows, Amazon Web Services, and data processing.

We're experts in JavaScript, ES6, AngularJS, HTML/CSS, d3js, Swing and jQuery,
Python, Django, C, Qt, Xen, MySQL, Postgres, Apache, Gunicorn, and nginx.

Website: [http://greenmars.consulting](http://greenmars.consulting)

Email: info@greenmars.consulting

Phone: 914-649-0709

------
dustanbower
SEEKING WORK - Remote, US-based

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

I've been doing full-stack work for the past 6 years, with Python and Django
on the back-end and HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and jQuery on the front-end. I've
also worked with the Django REST Framework and React.js. I'm intimately
familiar with schema and data migrations, including migrations between Django
projects. I've worked extensively with startups and with distributed teams and
am open to occasional travel.

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE/view?usp=sharing)

Email: dustan.bower _at_ gmail

------
sadok
SEEKING WORK - Remote or On-site depending where/duration.

Hey! I'm a Product Designer that codes.

I've worked with brands like:

    
    
      - Doctors Without Borders 
      - The Red Cross
      - UP Group (One of France's biggest corporate conglomerates)
      - ProductHunt
      - MIT Media Lab
      - Among many others contract clients.
    

Portfolio: [http://sadok.mx/](http://sadok.mx/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sadokx](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sadokx)

I do HTML/CSS/JS, and interactive prototypes with Framer, Flinto, or just
straight to web code.

Buy me a taco and let's have a chat: sadok.ycr[at]gmail.com

------
flagZ
SEEKING WORK - London or remote

20 years of experience in Python, 6 in Django and GeoDjango, 20 years in Linux
administration, 5 of which doing Devops in Ansible, 5 years as an architect
and head eng, 1 year as a CTO. Experience also in Go, Clojure, JS, Puppet,
Salt, Terraform. Many years of exp in AWS and GCE, and Docker.

I can help planning and executing complex projects spanning product planning,
devops, backend, management. I have done so in high growth startups of small
and large size.

I am available for a quick call to talk about what your project needs and how
I can help.

More info about past projects on my blog:
[http://flagzeta.org/](http://flagzeta.org/)

Contact me at flagzeta@gmail.com

------
antoviaque
SEEKING FREELANCER -- REMOTE OK. Open Source developer on Open edX (OpenCraft
- Remote/worldwide company based in Berlin)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by many
universities and companies to run online courses. See edx.org, stanford.edu or
fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances. We are a team of ten
developers, working remotely from Europe, North America, Asia, Russia &
Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but contributing and
working with them on various projects. This is a full time position, were you
would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a good
internet connexion. : )

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing developing core platform features, custom
exercises and tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying
instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS,
MySQL, MongoDB

Interview process: a 15 minutes (simple) coding exercise & a 30 minutes
Hangout. If that works out, you're given a (paid) test task: a contribution to
the Open edX project. The decision is taken based on how you handle the
upstream contribution.

To apply, fill this form: [http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

------
LilyJ
SEEKING WORK: San Francisco Bay Area or remote We, Paren, are a small
consultancy based in SF. We've worked with top startups backed by Y
Combinator, Techstars, and 500 Startups. We are startup founders ourselves and
understand the nature of startups. Startups come to us for help with creating
prototypes, product development, building integrations, building
microservices, and improving general software design and architecture.

Technologies: React, React Native, Ruby on Rails, Node, Clojure, and
ClojureScript.

Website: [https://www.paren.com](https://www.paren.com)

Email: hello@paren.com

P.S. We love functional programming and lisp, hence our name, paren(thesis).

------
chx
SEEKING WORK - Remote only (Canada, Pacific timezone)

I am a senior sw engineer with 12 years of Drupal experience with a focus on
scalability. I have some availability and would like to branch out and know
Elixir and Go more. There's a potential win-win situation here if you need an
Elixir or Go project done but not particularly urgently. You could get someone
with lots of programmer experience for a good rate and I could work on a real
world project to strengthen my chops in modern languages. karoly@negyesi.net
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/knegyesi](https://www.linkedin.com/in/knegyesi)

------
alashley
SEEKING WORK - Victoria, BC or Remote

I'm a fullstack developer with 4 years of experience. The technologies I am
most well-versed in include: ASP.NET MVC, React.JS, Android and Node.js. I
have also done a fair bit of work with PHP.

Here are some of my recent projects:

[http://chrisgillrealestate.com](http://chrisgillrealestate.com) (built with
React.JS, ASP.NET MVC and SQL Server)

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.connectedd...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.connecteddeveloper.unionislandgarden)
(A native Android app)

My Email Address is: connecteddeveloper@yahoo.com

------
webjac
SEEKING WORK - Orlando, Fl / Florida (on-site) / Remote

I'm UX & Product Designer & web developer looking to help companies with their
digital products or ideas.

I'm glad to provide you my expertise of 12 years creating digital products
with beautiful, attractive UI Design.

Here's a quick list of the skills I have:

\- Design: Photoshop, Sketch, Mobile UI/UX Design, Web / SAAS App Design,
Wireframing, User Research, Presentations (PP or Keynote).

\- Management: Agile methodology, Product Development, Project & Team
Management

\- Development: WordPress, HTML5, CSS, PHP, jQuery.

Portfolio: [https://webj.ac/portfolio](https://webj.ac/portfolio)

Email: hello AT webjac DOT com

~~~
bulatb
Your site is showing a certificate error. The certificate it's serving was
issued for a different domain.

------
aviraldg
SEEKING WORK

Location: Bhubaneswar, India

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Python (web, multiple frameworks like Django and Flask),
JavaScript/Node.js (web, mobile, multiple frameworks like React and Angular),
Android (and much more; check my resume)

Résumé/CV: [http://www.aviraldg.com/resume/](http://www.aviraldg.com/resume/)
or [http://www.aviraldg.com/files/aviral-dasgupta-
resume.pdf](http://www.aviraldg.com/files/aviral-dasgupta-resume.pdf)

Email: aviraldg+whoishiring@gmail.com

If you're looking to accelerate development on an early stage project, save
yourself the time and drop me an email.

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK

Location: Karachi, Pakistan.

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: It depends.

Technologies: - Web Development(PHP, PHP/Laravel, Symfony, SLIM, Flask,
Django, Rails, Bootstrap, VueJS).

\- Data Scraping and Automation: Selenium, Scrapy, Beautifulsoup, PhantomJS.

\- Wordpress, Parse, Payment Integration(Paypal, Stripe, 2Checkout etc),
BeanstalkD, Apache Storm, ElasticSearch, Sphinx.

\- Site performance and optimization. Check my blog to get an idea of
it([https://goo.gl/o1Ry7m](https://goo.gl/o1Ry7m))

\- Database: MySQL, PostgreSQL, MSSQL, SQLite, MongoDb and Parse.

\- DevOps: Vagrant. Homestead

\- Bots: Facebook, Slack etc.

Details/CV: [https://goo.gl/ZfgkzH](https://goo.gl/ZfgkzH)

Email: kadnan (at) gmail (dot) com

------
jfc
SEEKING WORK - Remote (US, based in Connecticut)

Freelance web developer and designer (5+ years). Primarily develop and design
custom, responsive WordPress themes, or convert PSD or front-end code to
WordPress.

I've worked on complex sites for digital agencies and companies (30+
templates, 25+ plugins), as well as on sites for small businesses (10
templates, 10 plugins). References available.

Technologies I use: PHP, HTML, CSS/LESS, jQuery, WordPress, mySQL, Foundation,
Bootstrap, and SVN or Git for version control. Slack to keep in touch with
clients.

Reach out to me at: hn [at] heta [dot] co (not com). I can send you links to
live sites I've developed, etc.

Thanks for your consideration.

------
NotKrisKelly
SEEKING WORK - New York, NY or Remote

Senior dev with 10+ years experience, now doing mobile and back end
development, either native iOS or cross-platform.

Mobile:

    
    
      Swift, React Native, Redux, JavaScript, Java
    

Back end:

    
    
      Rails / Ruby, node.js, PostgreSQL, MySQL, TDD
    

I have no problem scaling the back end while pushing pixels on the front end.
I've done work for some of the industry's most highly-regarded dev shops, and
I maintain a strong focus on code quality and testing.

You can reach me at kris@kriskelly.me, I should be available for new projects
by February.

Summary: [http://kriskelly.me](http://kriskelly.me)

------
zlagen
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Senior Full-stack developer strong on managing big data. I worked on a startup
that extracts millions of product prices daily from many ecommerce sites.

My main languages are Python and Javascript but I also have experience with
Go, c++ and ocaml.

* Lots of experience working with Postgresql on a multi-tenant setup. Experience with sharding.

* Web automation

* Database and code performance optimizations focused on big databases

linkedin:
[https://www.facebook.com/lucas.moauro](https://www.facebook.com/lucas.moauro)
github: [https://github.com/lagenar](https://github.com/lagenar)

email me to lagenar at gmail

------
axelarroyo
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Cordoba, Argentina. Developer

We are a team with over 10 years of experience web and mobile developer with
StartUps and contract projects. We have created websites, mobile apps, AdTech
and custom Chatbots for a variety of companies including startups, agencies
and non-profit organizations.

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP,
Symfony,Django, MySQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Contentful, Webhook,
Wordpress, Android, iOS, React Native, Git, Grunt/Gulp, Static Site Generators

WEBSITE: [http://www.southdots.com](http://www.southdots.com)

------
SteveMorin
SEEKING WORK Location, San Francisco or Remote

Consultant Experts in data ingestion, big data, nosql and traditional data
systems. Kafka, AWS Datapipelines, AWS Lambda, Hive, Druid, Spark, Flink,
Presto, Impala, Mysql, Posgres, Oracle, Snowflake, Redshift, HDInsights, MapR,
Cloudera, Hortonworks

If your a fortune 500 company or a startup we'll be able to get your data,
ingested and or migrated for what ever you need, streaming batch or both. Also
work on data monitoring and profiling systems

[http://www.conceptm.com/](http://www.conceptm.com/) our site is more general
but specialty is data.

Email: steve at conceptm.com

------
ddorian43
SEEKING WORK

Location: AL/EU/UTC+1

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Elastic-search/Solr, Postgresql/Mysql, Cassandra, Redis

I do your backend/full-stack. Previously I've done entire SaaS apps, rest-
apis, multi-(threaded/processes/green-threads), realtime analytics, adserver,
won startup weekend, taught a class in college, built webapp for a MIT
research team, worked for big us-franchise and small startups.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...).

Email: Inside resume or inside the account page.

------
jcboon
SEEKING WORK

Sysadmin looking to help companies augment their sysadmin knowledge on a
project or ongoing support basis. Handy at getting to the bottom of problem
quickly and growing a company's stack effectively.

Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Tech: PHP, Apache, NGINX, Saltstack, MySQL, Percona MySQL, Rackspace dedicated
and cloud, AWS, Ubuntu, Red Hat, Icinga, Nagios, Cacti, Munin, ELK
(Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana), VOIP (SIP,SCCP,Csisco IOS),
Virtaulization(KVM, Xen), GlusterFS

Code/Doc Sample: [https://github.com/joshboon/munin-nagios-
translate](https://github.com/joshboon/munin-nagios-translate)

email: hn@joshboon.com

------
lukecathie
SEEKING WORK – Cambridge, UK / Remote OK.

Experienced full-stack web and iOS developer.

I help small and medium organisations digitise their processes mostly using
Ruby on Rails (standard stack). Recently, I’ve been building plenty of
business mobile apps for iOS (ObjC/Rubymotion) and some Android too.

Check out a subset of my work here:
[http://azukiweb.com/work/](http://azukiweb.com/work/)

Get in touch at luke@azuki.io Or if you like LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lukecathie](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lukecathie)

------
msamoylov
SEEKING WORK - Remote. Located in the EU, but can provide overlapping hours
for the U.S.

I'm an expert Python/Django and Javascript developer with 12 years of
experience. I have a strong systems administration background.

My Github profile is
[https://github.com/msamoylov](https://github.com/msamoylov) and my blog is
[https://samoylov.tech](https://samoylov.tech)

I’m an experienced developer with

* 12+ years in Python

* 12+ years in JavaScript

* 12+ years in SQL

* 12+ years in Linux server administration

* 10 years in Django

* 4 years in MongoDB

* 2 years in Swift

* 3 years in AngularJS

* 1 year in React

* Less than a year in Elixir and Phoenix

My focus still lies in Python and Django, but I do pretty much Swift work,
too.

------
robgering
SEEKING WORK — REMOTE (US)

I’m a multi-disciplinary developer and designer looking for consulting work.
I’ve written a lot of code, as both a startup employee and as an agency
subcontractor. Code I’ve written runs in production on thousands of websites.
I can take small projects from start to finish under your name, or help with
ongoing work. I can also advise on business matters. Rates are reasonable and
negotiable on volume.

 _Specialties:_

— Programming Ruby, Rails, Python, Go, & Sass

— Designing and implementing static marketing pages

 _Contact me:_ [http://spacesuit.co](http://spacesuit.co) rob+hn@spacesuit.co

------
whistlerbrk
SEEKING WORK - NYC / Remote

Ruby & Rails for the past 9 years. Javascript for much longer. Most of new
apps for the past couple of years use React and Redux. I've a great deal of
systems administration / deployment experience on DigitalOcean, AWS, Heroku.
Regular user of Redis, postgresql, nginx, etc. Very much full stack and have
been over the past year and a half developing data science, NLP, and ML skills
as part of my current work. Also some Python for data, Java, and a very little
bit of Clojure/ClojureScript out of interest.

Happy to meet you here in NY or remotely. Email me@kunalashah.com

------
braindead_in
SEEKING FREELANCER, SFO, Remote Ok

Scribie, Speech Recognition Engineer

Scribie is an audio/video transcription service where we manually convert
interviews, meetings, teleconferences, podcasts and other spoken audio files
to text via our 4-step process which guarantees high accuracy. We have tons of
high quality data, audio files and their corresponding transcripts and we are
looking for someone who can build acoustic and language models using that
data.

The key skills we are looking for are:

\- Hands-on experience with speech recognitions systems, eg. Kaldi

\- Knowledge of major components of an ASR systems

Drop me a line at rajiv@scribie.com if you're interested.

------
robbie-c
SEEKING WORK - London / Cambridge UK - Remote OK

Software engineer / full-stack developer with 5 years of experience & CS
degree from Cambridge.

Experience with:

    
    
      * javascript (node, react, redux)
      * python (flask)
      * objective c (iOS development)
      * c# (windows app development, back-end)
      * c (video codecs, device driver, cross platform app development)
    

For work history and past projects please check out
[https://robbiecoomber.co.uk/](https://robbiecoomber.co.uk/) and feel free to
email robbie@robbiecoomber.co.uk

------
estromlund
SEEKING WORK - Berlin or Remote (Authorized to work in US or Germany)

I'm Erik, an experienced iOS developer currently living in Berlin.

I have shipped 6 high profile (native, Obj-C & Swift) iOS apps, and also have
an app of my own on the App Store. In addition to those, I have have built
SDKs and Rails backends, and developed strategies for testing, deployment and
CI.

I am immediately available for new work, so please get in touch if you think I
can help you out!

erik@erikstromlund.com //
[https://www.erikstromlund.com](https://www.erikstromlund.com)

------
chlee
SEEKING WORK - Dallas, Remote, and/or willing to travel up to 50% of the time

I have experience build and teaching MOOCs (massive online classes). In
addition, I also have experience developing tech/computer science curriculums.

I can help if you need someone who can

1) design an engaging course experience and course feel for online settings

2) develop educational and interesting assignments & learning tools to
accompany lessons

email: lee.chenghan at gmail.com

linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/cheng-han-
lee-97b12920](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cheng-han-lee-97b12920)

------
galapago
SEEKING WORK

Location: Rosario, Argentina. Remote OK.

I am Gustavo and love to find vulnerabilities or bugs in software, usually
improving or building new tools ( i.e, mutational / generational fuzzers,
using symbolic execution, etc). I have experience reporting all kind of issues
in parsing of text and binary formats in open source libraries. Also, I have
also 4 years of experience with Machine Learning: in fact, I am finishing my
PhD. thesis right now in vulnerability discovery using Machine Learning. I am
fluent in English and Spanish.

Email: gustavo.grieco / a t / gmail.com

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING FREELANCER.

PREFER NYC OR AT LEAST EAST COAST. REMOTE POSSIBLE EST TIME

PRODUCT ENGINEER

Be able to:

Hop on a call with client ( most all in NYC)

Scope out, write proposals for MVP’s , Software applications. Web and or
mobile. Chatbot. Software diagram / SRS.

Translate a feature set from client requirements ( sometimes they provide a
document, sometimes they don’t, you’d have to get on a call / conference THEN
translate the feature set from client to a plan.

If you can Build, FULL stack open source using a modern tech stack would be
great. OR manage front end / backend dev as needed.

mention HN when emailing me. In profile. Ramping up for 2017.

------
pienight
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Hello! I'm a contract app & web developer, specialising in building MVP's
including native apps for iOS & Android, building or integrating with API's,
backend systems and plain old websites. I have a proven track record of
getting things built & shipped. You can reach me at hello@darkpie.com and some
more info on [http://darkpie.com](http://darkpie.com).

Keyword blast: Titanium, React Native, PHP, node, Codeigniter, Laravel, HTML,
CSS, JS, AWS and about 100 others...

------
rahulmax
SEEKING WORK - Remote/On-site

Hi, I'm Rahul. I'm a User Experience and Interface Designer with a strong
Front-end Engineering background and I'm based out of Bangalore, India.

Portfolio:
[https://www.behance.net/rahulmax](https://www.behance.net/rahulmax)

Resume:
[http://rahulmax.com/assets/resume_rahul.pdf](http://rahulmax.com/assets/resume_rahul.pdf)

Blog: [http://rahulmax.com](http://rahulmax.com)

Email: rahulmax[at]gmail.com

------
hjfantaskis
SEEKING WORK, London / remote

• Mobile app designer & UX/UI

• Pitch deck designer

Ideal for sustainability/enviro/green projects, accessibility design.

Past clients: RSK, Forum for the Future, MbientLab and Imby.bio.

More at: [https://www.behance.net/gallery/34766799/Integrated-
Graphic-...](https://www.behance.net/gallery/34766799/Integrated-Graphic-UX-
Designer-Available)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/hjfantaskis](https://twitter.com/hjfantaskis)

Drop me a message to: studio@hjfantaskis.co.uk

------
swordx10
SEEKING WORK - Remote front end web developer and designer.

Remote: yes

My name is Emad and I'm a Front end web developer with a keen eye on UI/UX
designing I have developed websites for popular companies ranging from
Directories to Product launches.

Here's my portfolio: [http://www.sx-portfolio.com/](http://www.sx-
portfolio.com/)

My skills: \- HTML5 - CSS3 - JavaScript - jQuery (if required) - Bootstrap (if
required too) - SASS - Angularjs - Pug - Underscore - ES6 - Photoshop -
Illustrator And more!

Looking forward to working with you.

Thanks, Emad

------
kovek
SEEKING WORK / Montreal, Qc, Canada and will be in Canberra, Australia for
four months beginning mid-February / Remote work, yes!

Computer Science student at McGill University. Has done a few internships.
Most work has been done in Web, mostly backend. Comfortable with Flask, Git,
bots (mostly crawlers). Has done work with .NET. Has worked with many
languages.

Resume can be found here:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kevingalkov](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kevingalkov)

Email: kevin@galkov.com

------
yoaviram
SEEKING FREELANCERS - London, UK

Energized Work has a number of upcoming client requirements for which we
require the following contract roles:

\- Graphic Designer (with UX understanding) \- Front End Developers \- Full
Stack Developers \- Product Managers \- Scrum Masters \- Technical Client
Services Leader \- Testers \- UX Researcher

Interested in joining us or know someone who is? For more information, or to
apply, please visit:
[https://www.energizedwork.com/careers](https://www.energizedwork.com/careers)

------
nothrabannosir
SEEKING WORK - London / remote

DEVOPS - midlevel. Experience with Terraform, Docker, Google Cloud Platform,
AWS, integration tests w Selenium.

Software Engineering - Senior. Go, Scala, C (firmware, compilers), TypeScript,
and more.

Specialty for devops: Continuous Integration (CI) pipelines: from GitHub push
to automatically build, integration test, deploy.

I combine programming experience with devops work.

[https://github.com/hraban](https://github.com/hraban)

[https://luyat.com/](https://luyat.com/)

hraban@luyat.com

------
TheHeasman
SEEKING WORK - Content Marketing Strategist, London, Remote YES

2x International Bestselling Ghostwriter looking to help a company 10x their
organic traffic in 6 months using proven marketing principles.

I've worked with 7 figure entrepreneurs & NYT Bestselling Authors such as
Brian Tracy.

What previous clients have said about me plus a bit about what I offer:
[http://www.davidheasman.com](http://www.davidheasman.com)

Samples of writing available on request (can't link to them for
confidentiality reasons).

Email: david@theheasman.com

------
muchbetterguy
SEEKING FREELANCERS - REMOTE (CET/GMT timezone)

Looking for a front end coder to implement web page designs in a standards
compliant, fast downloading, no mess, no cruft kind of way.

Dynamic content will be delivered from our Django server, so experience
slicing and dicing component templates is a must.

We use bootstrap and jquery, so plenty of experience in those is also
required.

Native / Bilingual English required.

Looking for someone to start asap (Are you free on Monday?)

Please email me guy@muchbetteradventures.com with any recent links to code,
questions and your day rate.

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance (i'm on EST timezone)

Python/Django/Mobile/React/React-Native/Front-end, with extensive experience
building all sorts of web applications, especially e-commerce marketplaces.
I've worked a lot over the years with AWS, and have a lot of sysadmin
experience with config management like Ansible, Chef, Docker. I have a
research background in data analysis. I also have experience with Golang,
React, Clojure, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk etc. Contact details
are below.

Here are some recent examples from my portfolio:

* [https://www.healthasaservice.co/](https://www.healthasaservice.co/) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [https://www.igrowfit.com](https://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators. and many more

* Turbotax CPA Select for Intuit, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com, acquired by Intuit

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html)
for further links

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

------
KnightEternal
SEEKING WORK - Aveiro, Portugal + remote

Hey, I'm João! Happy new year! I'm a midlevel iOS developer with 3 years
experience (both Objective-C and Swift). Apart from iOS, I also have extensive
experience with Python (3 years too), developing back-ends (Node.js, Django,
PHP), configuring servers, writing shell scripts and messing around with just
about every known database.

I'm currently looking for freelance work (or full-time contractor work for the
right company).

Feel free to drop me a line: knight4 [at] gmail

------
arranf
SEEKING WORK Software Engineering student seeking remote internship Summer
2016.

I'm looking for a placement with a startup or well established software
engineering company with a culture of remote work.

As for me I was top of my department last year. I'm experienced with C#, Java,
JS, Rust and strong at both back and front end. Have open source contributions
and a lot experience outside the classroom including delivering to clients.

Hit me up at arranf@gmail.com and find out more @arranf, arranfrance.com

------
pfives
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Francisco / Remote. Happy to travel occasionally as well.

Senior Android Engineer.

I have been building android apps professionally at various startups for the
past 5 years. I have built apps named by Google Play as one of the Best Apps
of the Year as well as earning numerous Editor's Choice awards. I have built
apps from scratch, ported iOS apps to Android, and revamped existing
codebases. I have managed teams of inhouse and overseas engineers for both
Android and iOS.

email me! pfives@gmail.com

------
jordic
SEEKING WORK Location: Barcelona, Spain. Remote.

Frontend: plain js, typescript, angular.js, angularX, react, preact, redux,
rxjs, css, sass (pixel perfect) also actionscript (pixi)

Backend: go, python, php. (redis, mysql, postgresql, mssql... )

DevOps: docker, kubernetes, ansible, gcloud, aws. (12 factor)

Github: github.com/jordic github.com/tmpo-io

Website: [https://tmpo.io](https://tmpo.io)

Blog: [https://medium.com/@jordic](https://medium.com/@jordic)

------
xisnextbigthing
SEEKING WORK - Istanbul, Turkey / REMOTE

Hi, I'm a computer scientist doing mostly web development work. Looking for a
workload of ~20 hours / week. I would gladly help your business make software
that eats the world.

\- MSc in CompSci

\- 8 years of experience

\+ PHP (Laravel, WordPress, Symfony)

\+ JS (React, MobX, Vanilla ES5+)

\+ HTML5 (Offline Apps), CSS (Sass, CSS Modules)

\+ Python (Data Wrangling, NLP, Scrapy) Conversion Optimization, UX, App
Performance, Solr, Selenium, RDBMS (PostgreSQL, MySQL), NoSQL, Software
Architecture, Docker, Rancher, DevOps

Email: gasoved [at] gmail

------
nikon
SEEKING WORK - London, UK or Remote

LinkedIn - uk.linkedin.com/in/seandrumm

Email sean.drumm[at]gmail

Fullstack developer with experience leading and designing applications or
joining an existing team. 6+ years commercial experience.

Recent skillset: .net core, angular 1.x and some v2, docker/rancher/k8s,
puppet, mongo/postgres, node and (micro)services. Able to code existing
solution with a team or design from scratch.

Contract ends 27 Jan and open to short/medium term consultancy gigs in the
area or remotely.

------
rufus42
SEEKING WORK - Berlin / Remote

Experience (5+ with StartUps and contract projects) in JavaScript (Angular
1+2, React, NodeJS), HTML5, CSS/SASS

I can create and deploy a Microservice architecture using Docker (with
DockerCloud or others).

Also: Go and a bit of Python (develop small pieces and read/debug code).

GitHub: [https://github.com/gruberb](https://github.com/gruberb) E-Mail:
gruberbastian /at/ me.com Website: gruberbastian.com

------
zura
SEEKING WORK - Remote, occasional onsite OK.

Location: Georgia

Experienced C++ engineer specializing in cross-platform software development.
wxWidgets, Qt/QML; Systems programming; Go (Golang); Functional programming
(Haskell, Erlang); Linux/OSX/Windows/DOS

LinkedIn: [http://linkd.in/1INT0ts](http://linkd.in/1INT0ts)

Github: [http://bit.ly/1INTXC3](http://bit.ly/1INTXC3)

Email: zura.jobs@gmail.com

------
reddavis
SEEKING WORK - iOS & macOS - Remote - Bath, UK

Portfolio: [https://red.to/portfolio](https://red.to/portfolio) Email:
me@red.to

Hey! My name is Red. I'm a freelance iOS and macOS developer from Bath, UK.

I have lots of experience working with startups, small companies and have even
run my own agency. I take great pride in building polished, well-engineered
products; my work has been featured multiple times by Apple.

------
kyleslattery
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Philadelphia, PA)

You need to build a backend for your mobile app, but you don't have the time
to do it right. I'll build and manage your backend API so you don't have to
worry about it, and we'll work together to help "futureproof" your app, to
help you remotely manage your app, rather than constantly resubmitting it.

\- Website: [http://3e8.io](http://3e8.io)

\- Email: kyle@3e8.io

------
rbitar
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote OK

Type: Freelance Ruby on Rails or React engineer

Location: Based in LA / NYC

Interested in a strong Ruby / Rails developer, preferably full-stack (we use
HAML and React) or someone who is comfortable as a tech lead. Ideal if you
have experience with Spree or Solidus (eCommerce). We're building a content /
commerce site using React + Rails on the backend. If you have some DevOps
experience using Docker on EC2, even better.

Contact: rami@goop.com

------
pyb
(SEEKING WORK)

As a software developer/consultant for hardware startups.

I would love to hear from startups who need help shipping their product on
time.

Successful prototyping and/or shipped products for :

Blocks (Smartwatch), SQR Systems (video/defense), Quadriga (Set-top box),
Cambridge Microfab(lab), ...

Also experienced with midsize corporations (TomTom, Imagination Technologies)

I can come help onsite as required. Longer term possible in Europe, Canada,
parts of Asia.

Please contact me (Pierre-Yves Baccou) : pyb@pyb.me.uk

------
richardgill88
SEEKING WORK - Remote (London)

Full Stack Javascript Developer. Technologies: React, React-Native, Redux,
ES6, Node, Firebase

I've got a couple of years experience with the above stack. Have built some
cool products quickly with it.

[https://z-dev.io](https://z-dev.io)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/richardgill3](https://www.linkedin.com/in/richardgill3)

Feel free to mail me at richard@z-dev.io

------
caspg
SEEKING WORK - Remote or London

AVAILABILITY: 10-20h per week

ABOUT: I'm a full-stack web developer with interest in clean and minimal UI
and great UX, currently based in London, UK. I love solving complex problems
and I'm enjoying building fast and maintainable applications using modern
tools.

TECH: React (and friends), D3, Node, HTML, CSS, ROR, Sinatra, PostgreSQL,
MySQL, MongoDB

PORTFOLIO:

[https://casperg.com/](https://casperg.com/)

------
juanuys
SEEKING WORK - London, Remote

* 15 years full stack experience

* JVM/JavaScript -based languages and Python/Julia

* specialisation in scalability and quick starts

* winner of Startup Weekend 2012

* employee #5 at a startup acquired by Google a decade ago

* fully set up for focused remote working, with 100MB fibre: [https://opyate.com/2016/10/17/my-new-home-office/](https://opyate.com/2016/10/17/my-new-home-office/)

* juan+hn@uys.io

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK. I'm a web and mobile designer.

Experience: 5 years

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Branding

\- HTML & CSS

Location: India

Remote work: Yes (only remote; no onsite)

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio)

Blog: [http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
Baliw
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco or Remote

I build high performance, distributed, real-time backends for apps. I also
build scalable web scraping solutions.

15+ years experience building reliable backends for web apps and mobile apps.

Tech: Golang, MySQL, Cassandra, Prometheus, Grafana, AWS, GCP, DigitalOcean

Will travel.

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/1305696/daniel](http://stackoverflow.com/users/1305696/daniel)

Email: daniel@GoDeveloper.com

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

Hi, I'm Ram, a freelance web developer with six years of experience building
web applications for startups.

My expertise is in taking your idea and building it from scratch to the point
where it's a fully-functional web app that serves paying users.

Technologies used: Python, Django, Heroku, Git.

More information: [https://chipmunkdev.com/](https://chipmunkdev.com/)

------
swerner
SEEKING WORK | Ulm, Germany or Remote

C++ developer with over a decade of experience working on desktop 3D
graphics/animation software using OpenGL and CUDA. Rendering expert.
Additional experience in working with audio. Fluent German and English. Python
and Objective-C are also no strangers to me.

[https://de.linkedin.com/in/stwerner](https://de.linkedin.com/in/stwerner)

stewreo@gmail.com

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[http://breue.com/](http://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

My email: zach@breue.com

------
miloshadzic
SEEKING WORK - Europe / Remote

Six years of Ruby and Rails experience. Unless you're doing something crazy, I
probably have significant experience with your stack. And if you are doing
something crazy, then I'd _really_ like to talk to you.

Email at milos / at / rightfold.io

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/miloshadzic](https://www.linkedin.com/in/miloshadzic)

------
billions
SEEKING WORK - remote

 _Skills_ : React, Angular, React-Native, Node.js, MongoDB, SQL

 _Portfolio_ : [http://suprovici.com](http://suprovici.com)

 _Location_ : San Diego, California

Full-stack web application development consultant seeking a challenging
project. Most recently worked on the Mercedes self-driving car program.
Excellent communicator and top skill is 'gets things done'

 _Contact_ : hn@suprovici.com

------
SoftwareCSpace
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE | ONSITE

I have 25 years of hands on technical computing experience, 20 in pc and web
software development.

Co started 3 startups as technical (co)founder, 1 ecommerce SAAS, in 2000,
coding complex javascript/css/mvc/socket development in OO C++. 1 was around
consulting – pulled the pin when a very lucrative position was offered
instead. 1 was multi company, starting with brand design SAAS Focussed on
large complex software domains in my career, yet worked in development for so
long I’ve also done smaller work, for variety and as circumstances arose
Consulted or architected systems for big names like McDonalds, Yum Brands,
Virgin, Hutchisons, Bell Canada, Telecom, Sony, Warner, Bmg, Towers Watson
Lead teams of dozens of engineers Developed hundreds of applications, across
dozens of languages and frameworks Built deep familiarity with hundreds of
applications and software domains Been directly responsible for outstanding
business success facilitating the successful sale of many of my employing
companies, helping my bosses ‘exit’ with big smiles on their face Been ahead
of the technology curve for 15 years, at the forefront of Agile, DevOps,
Internet, Mobile and Software Engineering. For example I was talking with
Martin Fowler in 2002 about Agile tooling (and the internet recorded it for
posterity). I love keyboard shortcuts, sci-fi and efficiency, but I don’t
forget that people are more important.

Most recent freelancing work was complete development, devops and support of a
e-training SAAS that was sold after 5 years. Effectively a one man technical
team/cofounder on a freelancer basis. The first version of that was delivered
from scratch to customers in 4 weeks after the client's previous developers
had oversold and not delivered..

I'm quite open to a variety of work styles, remote or on-site is possible, as
are full or part time, and short or long term, either as code monkey (for
complex systems) or a broadly skilled consultant to help with communication,
software engineering, product development, devops, business process
architecture, and development processes.

(Yes that's a wide skillset, yet genuine as previous employment psychometric
evaluations have confirmed my mind is unusually flexible, and I've a lot of
experience and no kids!)

Please call and leave a message on +612 80057900 with your contact details
(email/skype/phone), and I will get back to you quickly.

------
conorcleary
SEEKING WORK / REMOTE or Vermont

Conor Cleary | network administrator / project & logistics manager / web
developer

Location: Ontario, Canada + Vermont, USA

Remote: Yes, able to travel

Willing to relocate: Hoping to secure a work visa for at least Vermont

Tech: Old school HTML, PHP, CSS, jQuery, LAMP

Resume:
[https://clearydale.ca/Resume_ConorCleary.pdf](https://clearydale.ca/Resume_ConorCleary.pdf)

Email: conor@clearydale.ca

------
adamcharnock
SEEKING WORK - Based in London, UK, or remote.

Backend: Python/Django 6+ years experience

Past clients: Twitter, Royal Navy, New York Public Library

GitHub: [https://github.com/adamcharnock](https://github.com/adamcharnock)

More details and experience:
[https://adamcharnock.com](https://adamcharnock.com)

Freelance for 11 years, have run my own startup.

adam@adamcharnock.com

------
kaizensoze
SEEKING FREELANCER - NYC

Looking for someone to take over a Swift 3 project for a financial company.
I've been working on it remote but I'm realizing the app isn't going to get
done unless I replace myself with someone on-site. Remaining work is some
design changes and a twilio component. Feel free to send me a resume with any
other links you'd like to share.

contact: hnleads@gmail.com

------
AlikhanPeleg
SEEKING WORK / based in Germany / remote only)

I'm a software developer with more than 10 years of experience specialized in
.NET / Mono applications.

Technologies: \- C# .Net \- ASP.NET MVC \- ASP.NET Core \- Mono \- Winforms \-
WPF \- Eto.forms

I'm available for new projects right away.

Profile: [http://daniel-herken.de](http://daniel-herken.de)

Contact me at hello@daniel-herken.de

------
sdsantos
SEEKING WORK - Portugal / Europe (on-site) / Remote

Android developer with 4 years of experience building products with startups
and agencies.

Portfolio: [https://www.bloco.io/projects](https://www.bloco.io/projects)

Blog: Portfolio: [https://www.bloco.io/blog](https://www.bloco.io/blog)

Email: sergio@bloco.io

------
Insalgo
SEEKING WORK

Location: 3City, Poland (UTC+1)

Stack: Native iOS and Android, Android NDK, Unity, 2D/3D Graphics, PHP, HTML5,
Firmware, PCB Design and validation.

Remote: Yes

We're Insalgo - a software development company that puts quality and value at
the first place. With an interdisciplinary team of engineers, we deliver
connected experiences that span multiple technologies, platforms, and media.

Website: www.insalgo.com

Email: contact@insalgo.com

------
aaronhoffman
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (Iowa, US)

linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaronhoffman](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaronhoffman)
github: [https://github.com/aaronhoffman](https://github.com/aaronhoffman)

tech: data visualization, d3.js, javascript, c#, asp.net mvc

------
antouank
SEEKING WORK - Remote (or based in London, UK)

Software engineer, full-stack web developer.

CV : [http://goo.gl/iLHAb0](http://goo.gl/iLHAb0)

Contracting for the last 3+ years in London for clients and projects of
various types. Working mainly on JS ( react / node ) and Elm. Most
importantly, trying to deliver readable and error-free code.

------
alesa
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote Location: Lusaka, Zambia

Looking for a great Golang developer to come and help us complete an
application built from Golang that deploys to Windows and Linux while syncing
between the two servers.

We are looking for someone who can get up to speed very fast and be able to
work quite independently and produce good code that will checked.

andre [at] andrelesa (dot) com

------
tylercwilliams
SEEKING WORK -- NYC + remote

Native mobile and web developer experienced in building applications from
concept to launch on both iOS and Android.

I have spent the last couple of years helping people bring their mobile
software ideas to life; helping them get their MVP together, building their
small business solution, or porting their iOS app to Android.

Reach out! tylerwilliamsc [at] gmail

------
tempw
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Lisbon/EU

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Open do consider

Skills: HTML, CSS, ES6, NodeJS, React, Yarn/NPM, Webpack, Python, Django,
SQLite, TensorFlow, Jupyter, Git, Bash, Statistical Learning.

Résumé:
[https://linkedin.com/in/adrianocarmezim](https://linkedin.com/in/adrianocarmezim)

Email: carmezim.filho at gmail

------
ThomPete
SEEKING FREELANCER: New York, Brooklyn or Remote

\---

WINDOWS DEVELOPER:

Looking for windows developer with experience in windows development for a
time tracking app. WinAPI, (C/C++) and .NET for UI (C#)

\---

IOS AND ANDROID DEVELOPER

For development of an GPS/Beacon/Geofence based mobile tracking application.

\---

PHP/Javascript DEVELOPER

Experience in Laravel a plus, building a platform for a producticity platform.
Please mail: info@ghostnoteapp.com

------
a1017
SEEKING WORK - New York, NY or Remote

[https://www.civiclabs.com](https://www.civiclabs.com)

Full-stack MedTech/FinTech developer specializing in Haskell and Coq. Also
familiar with Python, JavaScript, etc.

9+ years experience, 2+ years in business as a consultant, 6+ clients. Taking
new clients on this month.

------
maxsavin
SEEKING WORK - NY, EUROPE or REMOTE

|| || || || || || || || || === ||

UI Designer turned HTML/CSS/JS Developer

Full stack courtesy of Meteor.js

For my works, please see: [http://maxsavin.com](http://maxsavin.com)
[http://meteor.toys](http://meteor.toys)

------
andrey_utkin
SEEKING WORK - Ipswich, UK

Remote part-time preferred

Technologies: Python, Data Structures, Algorithms, Math

Résumé/CV:
[https://gist.github.com/nathalier/714dc4a75fc7ef7fc2665b3e07...](https://gist.github.com/nathalier/714dc4a75fc7ef7fc2665b3e07a9b8a2)

Email: Nathalie Rud <nathalier@gmail.com>

------
chatmasta
SEEKING WORK - Remote (from USA, currently in Europe) Offering a unique,
unusual, but useful set of skills:

\- Scraping: Lots of experience in creating high volume, high speed scrapers
for any data source, whether on the web or in an app (after reverse
engineering it).

\- Reverse engineering: Experienced reverse engineering iOS apps, whether to
gain insights into the protocols used, identify how an app is doing something,
or review the security of your own app.

\- Proxy servers: Need a custom setup of proxy servers for scraping? I can
help. I have relationships with multiple data centers and can get you cheap
deals on IP addresses. I can also setup custom rule-based proxies (i.e. rotate
IP every minute, change IP based on header, auto-solve CAPTCHA, route through
Tor, etc)

\- Cloud architect: Experienced with both AWS/EC2 and Google Cloud. Especially
good at setting up AWS VPC.

\- parse-server: I maintain the python library for parse-server
([https://github.com/milesrichardson/ParsePy](https://github.com/milesrichardson/ParsePy)),
and have also setup parse-server multiple times on AWS, google cloud, and
locally.

\- VPN setup: Need a VPN for personal use or your business? Need a VPN to
connect to your VPC? Or maybe some custom networking logic? I can help.

\- fullstack dev - For the right project I am interested in fullstack
development, but prefer scopes limiting development time to a few weeks.

\- API integration in Python or nodejs - experience with stripe, PayPal,
Amazon SES, various others.

\- server setup / general sysadmin - very experienced with the most common
server stacks, including Nginx, docker, redis, and others. If you need a
production server setup and are feeling lost, I can help you.

Skills: Python (flask, bottle), Javascript (node, express), Bash, MySQL,
Postgres, Mongo, parse-server, squidproxy, docker, redis, zeromq,
html/css/basic frontend JS, nginx, haproxy, dns, iptables

Platforms: AWS/ec2, google cloud, parse, digitalocean, bare metal

Github:
[https://github.com/milesrichardson](https://github.com/milesrichardson)
LinkedIn (out of date):
[https://linkedin.com/in/milesrichardson1](https://linkedin.com/in/milesrichardson1)
Email: milesrichardson@gmail.com Skype: milesrichardson

------
pconnelly15
Seeking Work: Design, Marketing, UI/ UX, Product or Growth

SF / Remote

Full Stack Marketer

If you are a coder and need a complement for all other things, I am your guy.
10+ years experience in digital marketing, product, and mobile strategy.

Portfolio: All Things @corevity Former Marketing Directer @reverb + @inform
Contact: pat@corevity.com

------
delegate
SEEKING WORK

Location: Barcelona, Spain

Remote: Yes

C++ programmer focused audio and music applications (JUCE), but also
knowledgeable in other areas, like p2p networking or blockchain tech.

Last 4 years my work has revolved around Mac or iOS apps, so good knowledge of
Objective-C, Objective-C++ and Swift including C++/Swift interop.

Email: delegate78@gmx.com

------
costcopizza
SEEKING WORK

Location: Nashville, TN -> Los Angeles starting April.

Remote: Yes

Non-tech.

I currently work for a non-profit and am looking for possible customer
success/other non-tech work.

I'm flexible-- even helping someone's side project from the ground up
intrigues me.

I don't update linkedin so shoot me an email: bernstein.ian at gmail.com

Thanks!

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote

Remote: Yes

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have experience with both Objective-C
and Swift. [http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori](http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori) Feel free to get in
touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
bitcoin-team
SEEKING WORK - SF, remote

We're a 2-person full-stack team experienced in the bitcoin / blockchain
space, as well as years of experience developing in Python, JS, and on the
JVM.

Need help with your next bitcoin project? Reach out at
bitcoin.team.21@gmail.com

------
root_me
Seeking Work, \- Full stack Developer with 4+ years of experience \- MEAN
Stack, Python, Ruby, Bash, Swift \- Information Security Consulting and DevOps
Experience too.

contact pentestkunal@live.com or +91 9560670202

------
colinbartlett
SEEKING FREELANCER | NYC + Remote

Assembled Brands is seeking a freelancer with Elasticsearch experience for an
upcoming Elasticsearch project. Our stack is a React front end with a Rails
back end.

colin at assembledbrands dot com

------
silvaben
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am a designer & full-stack developer who specializes in rapidly prototyping
ideas from scratch.

Skillset:

\- UI Design

\- HTML/CSS/JavaScript (ES6)

\- Vue.js

\- React.js

\- Build tools - Gulp, Webpack

\- Ruby on Rails

\- Elixir/Phoenix

Email: ben.silva.1@protonmail.com

If you would like to see links to my previous works, please drop me an email.
Thanks.

------
foobazzy
Seeking work. Remote ok. Mumbai, India.

Skills: Rails, Nodejs, Angular, Backbone, jQuery, Bootstrap About me:
[https://manu29d.github.io](https://manu29d.github.io)

------
pcunnane
SEEKING WORK - Remote, short/medium term projects

Location: Oakland, CA

8 years experience with Rails. Mostly backend focused.

Skills: Ruby/Rails, Javascript, MySQL, Hadoop, Solr, CoreOS, Docker, Golang

Email: pcunnane@gmail.com

------
GvS
SEEKING WORK, Remote only

Full stack web developer with over 8 years of experience.

Website: [https://tjl.rocks/](https://tjl.rocks/)

------
siscia
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

I am looking for a technical writer, capable of writing good article about web
technologies.

Of course you may contact me on: simone [at] mweb [dot] biz

------
hncurator
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Content curator. Available to work on projects (website, blog, newsletter or
other) part-time, piecemeal or as needed.

Email: hncurator@gmail.com

------
ArtDev
SEEKING WORK - Remote only (I am based in Bend, Oregon)

Senior Frontend Drupal Developer.

Portfolio site: newsparkdesigns.com/portfolio

Contact: newsparkdesigns.com/contact

------
wordpressdev
SEEKING WORK

Location: Karachi, Pakistan

Open for remote work.

About me: [http://www.kashifaziz.me](http://www.kashifaziz.me)

------
ofiner2
SEEKING FREELANCER | REMOTE

Don't know how to phrase this but I'm looking for a cheap (~$150) mostly CSS
retouching of an existing open source project to make it look a bit better
(more modern) while keeping the current structure.

I was thinking of using things like fiver, and other smaller freelancing
websites but I'm not sure how to go about it. Any tips?

~~~
yochannah
I could be interested in helping out for a few hours; do you have an email
address I can send things to?

~~~
ofiner2
Cool, email is: cccccpherson@gmail.com

------
minhajuddin
SEEKING WORK

Passionate Software Builder (with more than 10 years of experience).

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Elixir, Ruby on Rails

Email: Available in profile

------
SarasaNews
SEEKING WORK, Argentina, remote only

I've got some free time and I'm looking for new projects or full-time work in
web development.

I've been developing software for over 15 years, web backend and frontend, and
freelancing for 2 years.

My front-end experience is in AngularJS, jQuery, Babel (ES6 & 7) and on the
back-end in PHP, Java and MVC frameworks such as Spring MVC/Boot, Laravel,
CodeIgniter and Symfony. I have experience in writing bash scripts, continuous
integration and unit testing.

I'm in Argentina and looking for remote work only.

Send me a message: [http://chrismm.com/contact](http://chrismm.com/contact)

Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/christianmaioli](https://twitter.com/christianmaioli)

------
sfr
SEEKING FREELANCER - United States / REMOTE

CTO (Temporary/Interim) needed to assist with project completion of React/Node
application.

 _Some coding required but mostly recommendations and code review

_ Expert FullStack JS (React/Node), AWS, etc.

*Native App experience a major plus

Email: stealthystartupsf@gmail.com

